# King vs Marco



## A Optimistic (Nov 26, 2021)

Location: Rooftop

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Nov 26, 2021)

Marco stomps

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 5 | Winner 1 | Tier Specialist 2


----------



## Corax (Nov 26, 2021)

After 1033 King for sure. He even has Marco's flame regen shtick. We need to delete or lock the previous BD thread.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1 | Winner 1 | Neutral 1 | Disagree 1 | Tier Specialist 1


----------



## Tenma (Nov 26, 2021)

I mean King was beating up a nerfed Zoro this chapter, so what really has changed from last week?

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Dark Knight (Nov 26, 2021)

Marco.I have yet to see any considerable feats from king to change my mind.


----------



## Ren. (Nov 26, 2021)

A Optimistic said:


> Location: Rooftop


Nothing has changed.

Marco is still stronger.

Zoro got a PU not King LOL.



Tenma said:


> I mean King was beating up a nerfed Zoro this chapter, so what really has changed from last week?


Nothing at all.

If I was a mod I would close this thread.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Nov 26, 2021)

Marco was never on Kings level
especially in stamina/endurance

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Corax (Nov 26, 2021)

Tenma said:


> I mean King was beating up a nerfed Zoro this chapter, so what really has changed from last week?


Unless you are referring to RT Zoro as nerfed. Anyway I doubt King will be stomped by aCoC Zoro either.


----------



## Duhul10 (Nov 26, 2021)

Most likely King, but he is still boring


----------



## A Optimistic (Nov 26, 2021)

Both King and Marco have regeneration powers. The outcome will be decided by who has the superior offensive abilities.

And it's not Marco who has the superior offensive abilities, I'll tell you that much.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Tenma (Nov 26, 2021)

Corax said:


> Unless you are referring to RT Zoro as nerfed. Anyway I doubt King will be stomped by aCoC Zoro either.



Nah Zoro was nerfed this week because Enma's succ was preventing him from fighting properly.

King even points this out. Zoro was fine in prior chapters though.


----------



## A Optimistic (Nov 26, 2021)

a visual of marco's attacks doing nothing to king while king keeps healing


----------



## Shanks (Nov 26, 2021)

Marco has faster speed, better reaction, better healing, better strength.   

King is fighting Zoro

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Nov 26, 2021)

Shanks said:


> Marco has faster speed, better reaction, better healing, better strength.
> 
> King is fighting Zoro



how do you know Marco has better healing when we saw the limit of Marco’s healing but not the limit of king’s healing?


----------



## Venom (Nov 26, 2021)

Didn't Marco fight off both King and Queen at the same time?


----------



## Shanks (Nov 26, 2021)

A Optimistic said:


> how do you know Marco has better healing when we saw the limit of Marco’s healing but not the limit of king’s healing?


Marco is still not at his limit. And Marco's entire body is regeneration. King needs to spread the flames towards the body part that requires healing...pretty obvious.

Marco is a pheonix. Oda isn't going to asspull some random DNA and shit on what makes a pheonix great.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Nov 26, 2021)

Venom said:


> Didn't Marco fight off both King and Queen at the same time?


Didn't happen in Two Piece so it doesn't count for this thread, unfortunately. Try the One Piece section, it's two blocks down.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1 | Tier Specialist 1


----------



## Shanks (Nov 26, 2021)

Oh.. and to add 100% King is loosing to Zoro in a short fight after this... So there's that.


----------



## A Optimistic (Nov 26, 2021)

Shanks said:


> Oh.. and to add 100% King is loosing to Zoro in a short fight after this... So there's that.



so would Marco


----------



## Shanks (Nov 26, 2021)

A Optimistic said:


> so would Marco


Let's see Zoro beat the dude that got chock like a chicken in a 2 v 1 first and then we can talk about that after wano.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Corax (Nov 26, 2021)

Shanks said:


> Oh.. and to add 100% King is loosing to Zoro in a short fight after this... So there's that.


So would any FM. aCoC is officially a top tier power (according to Kaido).


----------



## Strobacaxi (Nov 26, 2021)

I think it's now safe to say king is stronger than Marco. Not only did he get low differ after being tired, there's just no way he can harm king when shishi sonson couldn't. King literally let zoro attack him kaido style and zoro couldn't do shit. Poor Marco gets destroyed without making a dent

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shanks (Nov 26, 2021)

A Optimistic said:


> so would Marco


Oh and keyword is "short"... No one is taking Marco down in a short battle. Marco's regen is legit.


----------



## A Optimistic (Nov 26, 2021)

Shanks said:


> Let's see Zoro beat the dude that got chock like a chicken in a 2 v 1 first and then we can talk about that after wano.



choking doesn’t do much damage I’m afraid.

all Marco can do is stall. Both king and zoro can get past his regeneration eventually 

meanwhile Marco can’t do much damage to them. Is he supposed to choke king to death?


----------



## A Optimistic (Nov 26, 2021)

Shanks said:


> Oh and keyword is "short"... No one is taking Marco down in a short battle. Marco's regen is legit.



baseless


----------



## A Optimistic (Nov 26, 2021)

Nighty the Mighty said:


> Didn't happen in Two Piece so it doesn't count for this thread, unfortunately. Try the One Piece section, it's two blocks down.



name one attack that Marco has that’s stronger than lion’s song, I’ll wait


----------



## Ren. (Nov 26, 2021)

A Optimistic said:


> how do you know Marco has better healing when we saw the limit of Marco’s healing but not the limit of king’s healing?


.... let's the phoenix fruit when he can have holes in all his body by Kizaru.


The phonix that can resurrect.


King cut his hand he regrew it.

WTF are you talking about Willy?


----------



## A Optimistic (Nov 26, 2021)

Ren. said:


> .... let's the phoenix fruit when he can have holes in all his body by Kizaru.
> 
> 
> The phonix that can resurrect.
> ...



did u skip the chapter where Marco was on the floor?


----------



## Ren. (Nov 26, 2021)

A Optimistic said:


> name one attack that Marco has that’s stronger than lion’s song, I’ll wait


When did you saw Marco going all out.

Or better name me how many attacks he has shown.


----------



## A Optimistic (Nov 26, 2021)

Ren. said:


> When did you saw Marco going all out.
> 
> Or better name me how many attacks he has shown.



burden of proof is on the one defending Marco, aka you


----------



## Ren. (Nov 26, 2021)

A Optimistic said:


> did u skip the chapter where Marco was on the floor?


After he protected a lot of dudes from Queen and King ... while he was healing a lot of dudes!

Willy are you ok?

That happened in the span of how many chapters?


----------



## Maruo (Nov 26, 2021)

Tough one, still leaning Marco for now.

Honestly just depends on how King goes down. King still goes down here if he's overly reliant on a gimmick for his durability. Otherwise, I'd give the edge to King.


----------



## Ren. (Nov 26, 2021)

A Optimistic said:


> burden of proof is on the one defending Marco, aka you


No burden of Prof is the one making the claims.

I just have to show you how Oda made Marco and King interact.

He dominated and after 20 chapters he was out of Gas with zero injuries.

And now is back up.


----------



## zoro (Nov 26, 2021)

Marco still held off King and Queen in a 2vs1 for a substantial amount of time and in the chapter we got he was styling over them both. All  while healing an army of fodder. I'd still give it to him very high to extreme diff for now despite King's stellar feats. The only thing that'd make me change my mind would be King whipping out AdvCoC

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Shanks (Nov 26, 2021)

A Optimistic said:


> choking doesn’t do much damage I’m afraid.
> 
> all Marco can do is stall. Both king and zoro can get past his regeneration eventually
> 
> meanwhile Marco can’t do much damage to them. Is he supposed to choke king to death?


Lol, dude was kicking them around like some helpless bitches after downing 20 shots at the pub. 

By the time they get pass his regen, they would get kicked 669 times and eating dirt for breakfast, lunch and dinner.

Then they will have to still deal with tier top tier strength and speed, assuming they can truly tank like Muhamed Ali. Which I doubt.


----------



## A Optimistic (Nov 26, 2021)

Ren. said:


> No burden of Prof is the one making the claims.
> 
> I just have to show you how Oda made Marco and King interact.
> 
> ...



post proof of Marco having offensive abilities comparable to zoro or you lose this debate, simple as that 



Marco can’t push king’s regeneration ability to its limit with his weak offensive abilities, simple as that

all he can do is stall until he loses


----------



## Ren. (Nov 26, 2021)

A Optimistic said:


> burden of proof is on the one defending Marco, aka you


Absance of prof is not prof.

You claim something prove it.

You said that all his attacks are below  SS.

prove it.


----------



## A Optimistic (Nov 26, 2021)

Shanks said:


> Lol, dude was kicking them around like some helpless bitches after downing 20 shots at the pub.
> 
> By the time they get pass his regen, they would get kicked 669 times and eating dirt for breakfast, lunch and dinner.
> 
> Then they will have to still deal with tier top tier strength and speed, assuming they can truly tank like Muhamed Ali. Which I doubt.



Marco’s kicks don’t do much damage. We’ve seen this since marineford lol, it’s not enough to get past king’s healing


----------



## Ren. (Nov 26, 2021)

A Optimistic said:


> post proof of Marco having offensive abilities comparable to zoro or you lose this debate, simple as that
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No because I din't make that claim.

You made that claim so prove it.


You also said he can't push king's regeneration to his limit, prove it.

etc

You are using lack of prof ... god luck with that.


----------



## A Optimistic (Nov 26, 2021)

Ren. said:


> Absance of prof is not prof.
> 
> You claim something prove it.
> 
> ...



ur the one claiming Marco wins

u can’t Even remember Your own position


----------



## Shanks (Nov 26, 2021)

A Optimistic said:


> baseless


Kizaru couldn't do it...yeah King


----------



## A Optimistic (Nov 26, 2021)

Shanks said:


> Kizaru couldn't do it...yeah King



why wouldn’t king slicing Marco over and over not get the job done?


----------



## Ren. (Nov 26, 2021)

A Optimistic said:


> ur the one claiming Marco wins
> 
> u can’t Even remember Your own position


No I said that Oda made Marco dominate him and King.

Disprove that.

And they didn't even finish him off after 20 chapters, he is stil active now.


----------



## Shanks (Nov 26, 2021)

A Optimistic said:


> Marco’s kicks don’t do much damage. We’ve seen this since marineford lol, it’s not enough to get past king’s healing


You realise top tier battles can last for 10 days and 10 nights right?


----------



## Strobacaxi (Nov 26, 2021)

Shanks said:


> Then they will have to still deal with tier top tier strength and speed

Reactions: Funny 3 | Disagree 1


----------



## Ren. (Nov 26, 2021)

A Optimistic said:


> why wouldn’t king slicing Marco over and over not get the job done?


Yeah like how the superior Luffy in AP destroyed Cracker in minutes.

O wait.


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Nov 26, 2021)

A Optimistic said:


> name one attack that Marco has that’s stronger than lion’s song, I’ll wait


Nameless knee attack


----------



## A Optimistic (Nov 26, 2021)

Shanks said:


> You realise top tier battles can last for 10 days and 10 nights right?



what top tiers are in this fight?


----------



## A Optimistic (Nov 26, 2021)

Ren. said:


> Yeah like how the superior Luffy in AP destroyed Cracker in minutes.
> 
> O wait.



where do u see Luffy and cracker’s name in the thread title? U have an extremely difficult time staying on topic, no idea how your elementary school teachers handled you


----------



## Shanks (Nov 26, 2021)

Strobacaxi said:


>


Sit back down, boy.


----------



## Ren. (Nov 26, 2021)

Nighty the Mighty said:


> Nameless knee attack


Yeah the man said all his attacks are below SS.

And a generic Knee made King droop blood.


----------



## A Optimistic (Nov 26, 2021)

Nighty the Mighty said:


> Nameless knee attack



not even close


----------



## Ren. (Nov 26, 2021)

A Optimistic said:


> where do u see Luffy and cracker’s name in the thread title? U have an extremely difficult time staying on topic, no idea how your elementary school teachers handled you


Mate Cracker is a defesive fighter, Marco is the ultimate defensive figher.

use your brain.

Also a nameless Knee made King bleed so where is the lack of AP willy?


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Nov 26, 2021)

A Optimistic said:


> not even close


source: dude trust me


----------



## Ren. (Nov 26, 2021)

A Optimistic said:


> not even close


Neah list all of his attacks.

Please.

As you said all his attacks are below SS.

Now back your claims


----------



## Strobacaxi (Nov 26, 2021)

Shanks said:


> Sit back down, boy.


Once you show me Marco's top-tier strength and speed I will

Or will you just show me Marco on the ground defeated while king stands over him without a scratch or a single sign of being tired?


----------



## Shanks (Nov 26, 2021)

A Optimistic said:


> why wouldn’t king slicing Marco over and over not get the job done?


Because he can't even touch Marco to activate his regen to begin with?


----------



## A Optimistic (Nov 26, 2021)

Nighty the Mighty said:


> source: dude trust me



post proof that it’s stronger 

the floor is yours 

I hope it’s better than your “katakuri’s CoA is the same as Zoro’s advanced CoC” fabrication you posted 5 mins ago


----------



## Ren. (Nov 26, 2021)

Strobacaxi said:


> Once you show me Marco's top-tier strength and speed I will


...

The man fought Kizaru.



I guess he is slow unlike King that is fast to Zoro.


----------



## A Optimistic (Nov 26, 2021)

Shanks said:


> Because he can't even touch Marco to activate his regen to begin with?



so I imagined those panels of king by slicing Marco’s wings off and Marco blocking his long range attacks. That wasn’t kings attacks touching him?

where are you getting the idea that people struggle to touch Marco? When has anyone ever failed to touch him


----------



## A Optimistic (Nov 26, 2021)

Ren. said:


> ...
> 
> The man fought Kizaru.



you mean the man that did zero damage to Kizaru


----------



## Strobacaxi (Nov 26, 2021)

Ren. said:


> ...
> 
> The man fought Kizaru.
> 
> ...


He kicked kizaru once when he was in the air and did nothing to him lol

Never change chicken bros


----------



## Ren. (Nov 26, 2021)

A Optimistic said:


> you mean the man that did zero damage to Kizaru


Read the sentence .. speed is the context.

And how did damage Kizaru?

O scratch from Ray.

GG mate you won the argument.


----------



## Chrollo Lucilfer (Nov 26, 2021)

March the king of looking good in the first interaction but being folded next time we see him tbh

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Shanks (Nov 26, 2021)

Strobacaxi said:


> Once you show me Marco's top-tier strength and speed I will
> 
> Or will you just show me Marco on the ground defeated while king stands over him without a scratch or a single sign of being tired?


Dude Match Kizaru's Jewel of light - speed.
2 vs. 1 King and Queen and kicking them around on panel - speed. 
Took Akainu's fist to the head and stand his ground - Strenght 
Match Big Mom's Strenght - Power 

Alright, sit the fuck back down.


----------



## Ren. (Nov 26, 2021)

Strobacaxi said:


> He kicked kizaru once when he was in the air lol
> 
> Never change chicken bros


Wait you mean to tell me Kizaru that can fly was kicked by the slow Marco?

OMG unlike King that is fast vs Zoro.

GG.


----------



## A Optimistic (Nov 26, 2021)

Ren. said:


> Read the sentence .. speed is the context.
> 
> And how did damage Kizaru?
> 
> ...



what speed? Marco kicked someone levitating in the air

 

what does ray cutting Kizaru have to do with Marco?


----------



## Shanks (Nov 26, 2021)

A Optimistic said:


> so I imagined those panels of king by slicing Marco’s wings off and Marco blocking his long range attacks. That wasn’t kings attacks touching him?
> 
> where are you getting the idea that people struggle to touch Marco? When has anyone ever failed to touch him


In a 2 v 1 ....


----------



## A Optimistic (Nov 26, 2021)

Shanks said:


> Match Big Mom's Strenght - Power

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Ren. (Nov 26, 2021)

Shanks said:


> Dude Match Kizaru's Jewel of light - speed.
> 2 vs. 1 King and Queen and kicking them around on panel - speed.
> Took Akainu's fist to the head and stand his ground - Strenght
> Match Big Mom's Strenght - Power
> ...


Marco faced all the top tier.

King faced Zoro.


Marco also dominated king.


Waste of time from my perspective.


----------



## Amol (Nov 26, 2021)

Marco wins by High diff.
Absolutely nothing has changed.

Those two have fought already and Marco dominated King while doing multitasking.

That pineapple head is stronger than this dinohead by good margin. Get over it.

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## A Optimistic (Nov 26, 2021)

Ren. said:


> Marco faced all the top tier.
> 
> King faced Zoro.
> 
> ...



didn’t do shit to akainu

didn’t do shit to aokiji

didn’t do shit to kizaru

lost to Blackbeard 

lost to big mom

losing to everyone is a feat now?


----------



## Ren. (Nov 26, 2021)

A Optimistic said:


> what speed? Marco kicked someone levitating in the air
> 
> 
> 
> what does ray cutting Kizaru have to do with Marco?




I guess Aokiji is also slow and levitating.


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Nov 26, 2021)

A Optimistic said:


> post proof that it’s stronger
> 
> the floor is yours
> 
> I hope it’s better than your “katakuri’s CoA is the same as Zoro’s advanced CoC” fabrication you posted 5 mins ago


what's your proof that lion song is stronger in the first place?


----------



## Ren. (Nov 26, 2021)

A Optimistic said:


> lost to big mom


WTF are you talking about?


----------



## neonlight (Nov 26, 2021)

Defense - King's lunarian genes + ancient zoan > Marco's mythical zoan
Offense - King's sword+lunarian fire kicks + air slashes > Marco's kick+claw attack
Mobility - King's flight = Marco's flight

Its pretty clear I would say who would win

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## A Optimistic (Nov 26, 2021)

Nighty the Mighty said:


> what's your proof that lion song is stronger in the first place?



“where’s your proof that one of Zoro’s strongest attacks is stronger than a unnamed knee attack”


----------



## Strobacaxi (Nov 26, 2021)

Shanks said:


> Dude Match Kizaru's Jewel of light - speed.
> 2 vs. 1 King and Queen and kicking them around on panel - speed.
> Took Akainu's fist to the head and stand his ground - Strenght
> Match Big Mom's Strenght - Power
> ...


Dude didn't match shit lol. Kizaru was literally stopped in the air when marco attacked him. 
How did king VS queen show top tier speed? He wasn't shown faster than king at all
Df ability is now strength? Wow jimbei also stood his ground against akainu attack i guess he has top tier strength too? 
Matched big mom? When it was explicitly explained his Df was countering hers? When she neg diff chocked him? Where was his top tier strength and speed then? Seemed like fodder lol

Alright go lie down you need some sleep you're talking nonsense. King low diffed Marco, if only his top tier strength and speed had allowed him to put a single scratch on king right

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Nov 26, 2021)

A Optimistic said:


> “where’s your proof that one of Zoro’s strongest attacks is stronger than a unnamed knee attack”


Well?


----------



## A Optimistic (Nov 26, 2021)

Ren. said:


> WTF are you talking about?



i posted the panel, you got eyes 

scroll up


----------



## Ren. (Nov 26, 2021)

A Optimistic said:


> “where’s your proof that one of Zoro’s strongest attacks is stronger than a unnamed knee attack”


Neah, you made the claim.

Also you said that SS is stronger than all his moves.


----------



## A Optimistic (Nov 26, 2021)

Ren. said:


> I guess Aokiji is also slow and levitating.



aokiji was off guard lmao

do u not see Aokiji looking at Luffy


----------



## Shanks (Nov 26, 2021)

Let me summarise what's been happening.

Zoro 5 v 2 Kaido and Big Mom but Zoro bros say he 1 v 1.

King rekt Zoro, so King must be close to Kaido, because Zoro 1 v 1 him.

Let's wank King so Zoro looks good. Let's down play everything about Marco and only give him regen.

Good... Zoro will be admiral level as soon as he beat King. 

Okay... I'm too old for this. Need my beauty sleep. I'm out.


----------



## Strobacaxi (Nov 26, 2021)

Ren. said:


> Wait you mean to tell me Kizaru that can fly was kicked by the slow Marco?
> 
> OMG unlike King that is fast vs Zoro.
> 
> GG.


Kizaru can fly? Lool


----------



## A Optimistic (Nov 26, 2021)

Nighty the Mighty said:


> Well?



it had king healing his entire face and body 

you would know this if u could interpret cartoon pictures


----------



## A Optimistic (Nov 26, 2021)

I like how the 2v1 crowd always forgets that chopper and queen we’re having a wrestling match for 30 mins


----------



## Strobacaxi (Nov 26, 2021)

Shanks said:


> Let me summarise what's been happening.
> 
> Zoro 5 v 2 Kaido and Big Mom but Zoro bros say he 1 v 1.
> 
> ...


I think you missed the part where king low differ Marco without a scratch on him

Funny how that works isn't it


----------



## Shanks (Nov 26, 2021)

Where the fuck is @Mihawk when you need him. Don't you type at the speed of light?


----------



## Ren. (Nov 26, 2021)

Shanks said:


> Let me summarise what's been happening.
> 
> Zoro 5 v 2 Kaido and Big Mom but Zoro bros say he 1 v 1.
> 
> ...



This is a troll thread.

Let him have his fun.


I am out.


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Nov 26, 2021)

A Optimistic said:


> it had king healing his entire face and body
> 
> you would know this if u could interpret cartoon pictures


so did Marco's knee


----------



## neonlight (Nov 26, 2021)

In the entirety of manga, Marco has not shown an attack on the similar level as Lion's song, leave alone beyond that. The Stall King is just that and nothing more.

Reactions: Winner 2 | Dislike 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Nov 26, 2021)

Nighty the Mighty said:


> so did Marco's knee



marco’s knee made a droplet of blood

lion’s song was a slash covering his entire body

how is that the same?


----------



## Strobacaxi (Nov 26, 2021)

Nighty the Mighty said:


> so did Marco's knee


Making up shit isn't good for your side of the argument mate


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Nov 26, 2021)

A Optimistic said:


> marco’s knee made a droplet of blood
> 
> lion’s song was a slash covering his entire body
> 
> how is that the same?


so where was the fountain of blood then?


----------



## Shanks (Nov 26, 2021)

Strobacaxi said:


> I think you missed the part where king low differ Marco without a scratch on him
> 
> Funny how that works isn't it


Marco was down for a sec and back up right after. And it wasn't King. 

Didn't I tell you to sit back down? Maybe go read the manga again first while you're on the floor.


----------



## A Optimistic (Nov 26, 2021)

neonlight said:


> In the entirety of manga, Marco has not shown an attack on the similar level as Lion's song, leave alone beyond that. The Stall King is just that and nothing more.



It’s funny because if someone made a thread about Marco vs admirals, people would reply

“Marco loses because he doesn’t have the attack power to win”

but apparently that same logic doesn’t apply when Marco is fighting king

OL is inconsistent as usual


----------



## JustSumGuy (Nov 26, 2021)

People underestimate Marco even to this day.

Didn’t Marco make King bleed when he was fending off both King and Queen ?

And Marco has the better portrayal in my eyes against guys like BM and Kizaru.

Beating up on Zoro doesn’t make you stronger than Marco as of right now.


----------



## A Optimistic (Nov 26, 2021)

Nighty the Mighty said:


> so where was the fountain of blood then?



being healed by King’s fire. As clearly shown in the manga


----------



## A Optimistic (Nov 26, 2021)

Jozu made Aokiji bleed but none of you are gonna say he beats Aokiji now are you


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Nov 26, 2021)

A Optimistic said:


> being healed by King’s fire. As clearly shown in the manga


King can heal blood away from his body? Does it fly back into him? I didn't know his powers let him control his very blood spraying through the air.

Why didn't he use this power against Marco when Marco was making him bleed on panel? Why didn't he do it against Zoro earlier either? It seems to be a strange coincidence that's exclusively helpful to your argument that King's ability ONLY works in between panels when we don't actually see him bleeding, but every time we actually do see him bleed it doesn't activate. Why is that? It's very specific.


----------



## Strobacaxi (Nov 26, 2021)

Shanks said:


> Marco was down for a sec and back up right after. And it wasn't King.
> 
> Didn't I tell you to sit back down? Maybe go read the manga again first while you're on the floor.


Ahahahahahahah he was down for a sec that's a funny one. That's a long ass second when it gives king time to join queen and beat ssnji plus beat a bunch of fodder.  It wasn't king? So they fought for 30 minutes 1v1 and then kaido quickly came down and beat Marco then went back to the rooftop? Was that how it was?

LOL instead of patting yourself in the back go read the manga. Marco the super regenerater got wrecked by king without putting a scratch on him


----------



## JustSumGuy (Nov 26, 2021)

I think it’s weird to say Marco doesn’t have anything that would be stronger than Zoro’s Lion Song which didn’t hurt King and yet Marco actually did damage to King on panel.

Recency bias is crazy

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## A Optimistic (Nov 26, 2021)

Nighty the Mighty said:


> King can heal blood away from his body? Does it fly back into him? I didn't know his powers let him control his very blood spraying through the air.
> 
> Why didn't he use this power against Marco when Marco was making him bleed on panel? Why didn't he do it against Zoro earlier either? It seems to be a strange coincidence that's exclusively helpful to your argument that King's ability ONLY works in between panels when we don't actually see him bleeding, but every time we actually do see him bleed it doesn't activate. Why is that? It's very specific.



we literally saw king bleed from oni giri and then the wound vanished next chapter

Marco’s wound disappeared also

now lion’s song is gone also

where did the blood from oni giri and Marco’s knee go if king didn’t heal all those attacks

you were talking about two piece earlier and here you go…denying what’s shown in the manga again

king is clearly healing his whole body, cope


----------



## Louis-954 (Nov 26, 2021)

Marco has feats over King. Period.

Wouldn't be a simple fight, but he should win.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Nov 26, 2021)

JustSumGuy said:


> I think it’s weird to say Marco doesn’t have anything that would be stronger than Zoro’s Lion Song which didn’t hurt King and yet Marco actually did damage to King on panel.
> 
> Recency bias is crazy


 
or maybe it’s not recency bias and it’s you just forgetting that zoro already had king bleeding way more from oni giri 

Marco can’t compare to zoro in attack power

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Strobacaxi (Nov 26, 2021)

JustSumGuy said:


> I think it’s weird to say Marco doesn’t have anything that would be stronger than Zoro’s Lion Song which didn’t hurt King and yet Marco actually did damage to King on panel.
> 
> Recency bias is crazy


Onigiri did 100x more damage to king than Marco. Onigiri is a weaker attack than lions song. 


Kinda weird how you forget such things

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Nov 26, 2021)

A Optimistic said:


> we literally saw king bleed from oni giri and then the wound vanished next chapter
> 
> Marco’s wound disappeared also
> 
> ...


That's the point of the post, yes.

King bleeds -> heals

King doesn't bleed -> heals

You should be able to tell the difference between these.


----------



## A Optimistic (Nov 26, 2021)

Nighty the Mighty said:


> That's the point of the post, yes.
> 
> King bleeds -> heals
> 
> ...



the area king had to heal from lion song > the droplet of blood he had to heal from Marco’s knee 

so again, where’s Marco’s strong attacks? Panels? If giving king a droplet of blood is the best you got then I’m afraid Marco is getting past king’s regeneration 

maybe you can ask Oda to give him a powerup


----------



## Bonney (Nov 26, 2021)

Previously woulda said Marco but with King possibly having regen / healing & assuming (only an assumption on how hes talking) he has CoC, then now I'm going with King. Unlike Marco he has a weapon that can slice Marco up, can defend with his wings so he will not eat as many hits to exhaust that regen, Marco on the other hand will probably lose via attrition. Extreme diff IMO


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Nov 26, 2021)

A Optimistic said:


> the area king had to heal from lion song > the droplet of blood he had to heal from Marco’s knee


blood>no blood

it's that easy


----------



## JustSumGuy (Nov 26, 2021)

A Optimistic said:


> or maybe it’s not recency bias and it’s you just forgetting that zoro already had king bleeding way more from oni giri
> 
> Marco can’t compare to zoro in attack power





Strobacaxi said:


> Onigiri did 100x more damage to king than Marco. Onigiri is a weaker attack than lions song.
> 
> 
> Kinda weird how you forget such things


I have Rengoku Onigiri being stronger than Lions song. I mean, it is a three sword technique compared to a one sword technique. The fact King bled from it is proof enough.

So I don’t see how this disproves my stance that Marco has stronger attacks then Lions Song.


----------



## Siskebabas (Nov 26, 2021)

Man people talking about kings "regen" as some confirmed fact. Its only a possibility

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Nov 26, 2021)

Nighty the Mighty said:


> blood>no blood
> 
> it's that easy



why would u see blood if Oda is trying to show you how king heals himself?


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Nov 26, 2021)

A Optimistic said:


> why would u see blood if Oda is trying to show you how king heals himself?


to show the extent of the wound he's healing obviously

story telling 101


----------



## A Optimistic (Nov 26, 2021)

Nighty the Mighty said:


> to show the extent of the wound he's healing obviously
> 
> story telling 101



whats there’s to show? It’s a giant slash from the face down

oda doesn’t need to spoon feed everything to you


----------



## Strobacaxi (Nov 26, 2021)

JustSumGuy said:


> I have Rengoku Onigiri being stronger than Lions song. I mean, it is a three sword technique compared to a one sword technique. The fact King bled from it is proof enough.
> 
> So I don’t see how this disproves my stance that Marco has stronger attacks then Lions Song.


Zoro literally said lions song is one of his strongest techniques bro

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Nov 26, 2021)

Strobacaxi said:


> Zoro literally said lions song is one of his strongest techniques bro



they gonna say anything to justify how someone with a weak attack power wins this fight

but the second I make a Kizaru vs Marco thread, all the replies will say “Marco’s attack power is too weak to win”


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Nov 26, 2021)

A Optimistic said:


> whats there’s to show? It’s a giant slash from the face down
> 
> oda doesn’t need to spoon feed everything to you


well there's nothing to show, apparently

marco's knee>this attack, as confirmed by the fact that marco's knee drew blood and this attack didn't

it's basic logic lol


----------



## JustSumGuy (Nov 26, 2021)

Strobacaxi said:


> Zoro literally said lions song is one of his strongest techniques bro


I don’t see why Rengoku Oni Giri can’t be one his strongest attacks either though. I mean I know it’s one of his more “basic attacks” but it’s effective because ya know…it actually made King bleed which Lion’s song failed to do….


----------



## ice demon slayer (Nov 26, 2021)

King high diff

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Nov 26, 2021)

Nighty the Mighty said:


> well there's nothing to show, apparently
> 
> marco's knee>this attack, as confirmed by the fact that marco's knee drew blood and this attack didn't
> 
> it's basic logic lol



Why is king healing himself if the attack drew no blood? Why did a weaker attack from zoro make king bleed?

explain with your logic


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Nov 26, 2021)

A Optimistic said:


> Why is king healing himself if the attack drew no blood? Why did a weaker attack from zoro make king bleed?
> 
> explain with your logic


it was probably a nice, long, skin-deep paper cut which explains the lack of blood compared to the earlier attack and marco


----------



## A Optimistic (Nov 26, 2021)

JustSumGuy said:


> I don’t see why Rengoku Oni Giri can’t be one his strongest attacks either though. I mean I know it’s one of his more “basic attacks” but it’s effective because ya know…it actually made King bleed which Lion’s song failed to do….



why is king healing himself is lion’s song failed


----------



## Bobybobster (Nov 26, 2021)

only thing marco has is better speed and regen from what is seems...

king has better attack power (see marco/king vs meme's ship), better stamina (ancient zoan), better variety (long range attacks, sword etc.), better durability....

it's over marco-bros

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Nov 26, 2021)

Nighty the Mighty said:


> it was probably a nice, long, skin-deep paper cut which explains the lack of blood compared to the earlier attack and marco



makes no sense


----------



## Bobybobster (Nov 26, 2021)

A Optimistic said:


> why is king healing himself is lion’s song failed


you have to admit this shit doesn't make sense, the first attack makes him gush out blood in the same panel where it hits but now there is no blood at all?


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Nov 26, 2021)

A Optimistic said:


> makes no sense


Hey man, I don't write this stuff, i just tell you the facts


----------



## A Optimistic (Nov 26, 2021)

Bobybobster said:


> you have to admit this shit doesn't make sense, the first attack makes him gush out blood in the same panel where it hits but now there is no blood at all?



because Oda was trying to show us how the healing works 

 

Though I agree he coulda presented it better 

but that’s the point he’s trying to show


----------



## JustSumGuy (Nov 26, 2021)

A Optimistic said:


> why is king healing himself is lion’s song failed


Dude not even a drop of blood ?

And I’m not completely sold on the whole healing thing. I’m not writing it off but I need it to be more clear before I give King healing abilities akin to freakin Marco.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Bobybobster (Nov 26, 2021)

A Optimistic said:


> because Oda was trying to show us how the healing works
> 
> 
> 
> ...


if king needs to heal then where is the blood to show the damage?

why is there blood for the first attack and nothing after that?


----------



## A Optimistic (Nov 26, 2021)

JustSumGuy said:


> Dude not even a drop of blood ?
> 
> And I’m not completely sold on the whole healing thing. I’m not writing it off but I need it to be more clear before I give King healing abilities akin to freakin Marco.





Bobybobster said:


> if king needs to heal then where is the blood to show the damage?
> 
> why is there blood for the first attack and nothing after that?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Nov 26, 2021)

A Optimistic said:


> makes no sense


----------



## Mylesime (Nov 26, 2021)

Siskebabas said:


> Man people talking about kings "regen" as some confirmed fact. Its only a possibility



It's scary, makes you realize how effective communication if not propaganda can be.
We're yet to see Zoro figure out what is going on. But somehow King's got phoenix regen.

Personally i think King is doing something like that:



When Marco , the germa siblings and Sanji heal, you clearly see the damages, injuries beforehand.

A masterpiece by @A Optimistic .






On topic.
Let it go.
There is nothing to discuss. Marco high diffs.
Take any fighters on par like Kaido and Big Mom, or Aka Inu and Kizaru , give the stronger character serious assistance for an extended period of time like Queen is relatively to King and Marco, like i don't know King or Sengoku.
We all know that  Kizaru or Big Mom would not stall for an hour Aka inu + Sengoku or Kaido + King.
That ship sank a long time ago.
No way Zoro or King would handle the other one with Queen or Sanji's help for dozens of minutes....

Reactions: Like 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Bobybobster (Nov 26, 2021)

GODA

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Chrollo Lucilfer (Nov 26, 2021)

Mylesime said:


> Take any fighters on par like Kaido and Big Mom, or Aka Inu and Kizaru , give the stronger character serious assistance like Queen is relatively to King and Marco, like i don't know King or Sengoku.
> We all know that  Kizaru or Big Mom would not stall for an hour.
> That ship sank a long time ago.


Shiki vs Garp and Sengoku


----------



## Siskebabas (Nov 26, 2021)

Mylesime said:


> It's scary, makes you realize how effective communication if not propaganda can be.
> We're yet to see Zoro figure out what is going on. But somehow King's got phoenix regen.
> 
> Personally i think King is doing something like that:
> ...


I just reread the chapter, its not even clear whether its fire or just smoke from attack. Also kings comments doesnt imply its regen, this one is just wait and see

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## o0Shinthi0o (Nov 26, 2021)

i dont think this chapter added anything new to the match ups . Still Marco


----------



## A Optimistic (Nov 26, 2021)

This is the first time king was ever leading in the polls.

while poll results don’t matter, it’s interesting to see how more people are changing their mind after every new king chapter

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Mylesime (Nov 26, 2021)

Chrollo Lucilfer said:


> Shiki vs Garp and Sengoku



He was the one bloodlusted with Zero fuck given for the surroundings nor casualties.
Here Marco is the good guy who cares for bystanders on top of that.
Add to that , that at no point Garp nor Sengoku were shown pressured like Queen and King were.
Portrayal is not close at all.
Marco's superiority is clear.
Can you imagine King lasting vs Post PUs Zoro+ Sanji?
No way imo. Marco is portrayed as the strongest of the 5 characters


----------



## Corax (Nov 26, 2021)

Bobybobster said:


> only thing marco has is better speed and regen from what is seems...
> 
> king has better attack power (see marco/king vs meme's ship), better stamina (ancient zoan), better variety (long range attacks, sword etc.), better durability....
> 
> it's over marco-bros


King also has regen now. So possibly only speed goes in Marco's favor.


----------



## ice demon slayer (Nov 26, 2021)

Next chapter will seal the deal in Kings favor once he shows adv coc

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## o0Shinthi0o (Nov 26, 2021)

A Optimistic said:


> This is the first time king was ever leading in the polls.
> 
> while poll results don’t matter, it’s interesting to see how more people are changing their mind after every new king chapter


yes cause people tend to remember what they saw recently & forgot what marco did in canon and not everyone reread the manga . u should have added Marco 2v1 panels in the OP to remind what happend


----------



## Samehadaman (Nov 26, 2021)

I think it is a very long, drawnout, extreme diff either way.

They are both fast, both slashy (swords and wings, talons, claws), both damage sponges.


----------



## Strobacaxi (Nov 26, 2021)

o0Shinthi0o said:


> yes cause people tend to remember what they saw recently & forgot what marco did in canon and not everyone reread the manga . u should have added Marco 2v1 panels in the OP to remind what happend


Should also add panels of Marco on the ground defeated after fighting king for 30 mind 1v1. Might even want to add a panel of unscathed king after the fight

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Bobybobster (Nov 26, 2021)

Corax said:


> King also has regen now. So possibly only speed goes in Marco's favor.


marco has better regen feats


----------



## o0Shinthi0o (Nov 26, 2021)

Strobacaxi said:


> Should also add panels of Marco on the ground defeated after fighting king for 30 mind 1v1. Might even want to add a panel of unscathed king after the fight


yea, what fair is fair . marco has nothing to be shamed about after 2v1 ing some one on his lvl while passivily using stamina helping other fodders


----------



## killfox (Nov 26, 2021)

Copied and pasted myself.

As far as Marco goes he was just stalling them he never went full hybrid (like king and Queen did) showing he literally didn’t fight at full power. Then there’s awakening. (Had his fruit since a little kid I’m sure he has it)
He said he was done against King and Queen then a few panels later he blitzed King and stopped his attack. (You don’t blitz people and no sell their attacks if you’re done for)

In the latest chapter we see him flying in full zoan form. He’s clearly not done for and has more to show.


----------



## Strobacaxi (Nov 26, 2021)

killfox said:


> As far as Marco goes he was just stalling them he never went full hybrid (like king and Queen did) showing he literally didn’t fight at full power.


It's funny because king and queen didn't go hybrid at all while Marco did



killfox said:


> Then there’s awakening. (Had his fruit since a little kid I’m sure he has it)


Head canon 




killfox said:


> He said he was done against King and Queen then a few panels later he blitzed King and stopped his attack. (You don’t blitz people and no sell their attacks if you’re done for)


He said that after stopping kings attack 




killfox said:


> In the latest chapter we see him flying in full zoan form. He’s clearly not done for and has more to show.


He went from fighting the strongest kaido crew member to fighting fodder and being a taxi service and your take from this is that he has more to show? Lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bobybobster (Nov 26, 2021)

either way zolo would be getting ragdolled if not for another powerup

marco/king > rt "fm" "low top-tier" zolo


----------



## killfox (Nov 26, 2021)

Strobacaxi said:


> It's funny because king and queen didn't go hybrid at all while Marco did


Marco went “partial hybrid” also I never said King and Queen went hybrid against “Marco” I said he hasn’t shown full hybrid like they have which means he wasn’t fighting at full power.

Full hybrid > partial hybrid as per manga cannon.



Strobacaxi said:


> Head canon


If you want to think the Pre skip Impel down guards have more mastery of their fruit than WHs right hand that’s on you.

With that said at the very least you must concede that Marco hasn’t fought with full power so far


Strobacaxi said:


> He said that after stopping kings attack


He was on the ground supposedly “out of commission” then blitzed king. King and Queen both said something like “Wtf Marco?! Your still able to fight?” He raised his hands and said I’m done I’ll leave it to the new generation.

Sanji was also floored momentarily cs both Queen and King yet he’s still up just like Marco is still up.



Strobacaxi said:


> He went from fighting the strongest kaido crew member to fighting fodder and being a taxi service and your take from this is that he has more to show? Lol


He went from ragdolling Kaidos 2 strongest members , while healing a room of hundreds of enemies and Allie’s alike, protected the samurai from King and Queen at the same time and also stalled till Zorro and Sanji could fight all after a clash with Big Mom.

Now he’s still up. Considering he hasn’t fought all out and hasn’t shown awakening I’d say he still has more to show.

Also you need to put into perspective how hard it is to fight 2 people while keeping them away from the other people you are trying to protect.

King and Queen could fight as they pleases while Marco had a major handicap and still ragdolled them.

Take away those Marco had to protect and he can focus all effort on killing one them while no selling the others attacks. After one is dead rinse and repeat.


----------



## killfox (Nov 26, 2021)

Bobybobster said:


> either way zolo would be getting ragdolled if not for another powerup
> 
> marco/king > rt "fm" "low top-tier" zolo


True and people were saying Rooftop Zorro could beat Marco yet a stronger version can’t hurt king who Marco wrecked in a 2 vs 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Nov 26, 2021)

killfox said:


> True and people were saying Rooftop Zorro could beat Marco yet a stronger version can’t hurt king who Marco wrecked in a 2 vs 1



we saw zoro hurt king

how is landing a few blows on someone wrecking someone? Has Kaido been getting wrecked all arc?


----------



## Bobybobster (Nov 26, 2021)

A Optimistic said:


> we saw zoro hurt king
> 
> how is landing a few blows on someone wrecking someone? Has Kaido been getting wrecked all arc?


kaido is not wondering why his strongest attacks are doing nothing and getting overpowered


----------



## A Optimistic (Nov 26, 2021)

Bobybobster said:


> kaido is not wondering why his strongest attacks are doing nothing and getting overpowered



kaido was wondering how Luffy tanked Boro breath


----------



## Bobybobster (Nov 26, 2021)

A Optimistic said:


> kaido was wondering how Luffy tanked Boro breath


don't remember kaido needing a powerup tho


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Nov 26, 2021)

Bobybobster said:


> don't remember kaido needing a powerup tho


Kaido unlocked ACoC on the rooftop

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Kanki (Nov 26, 2021)

i reckon it would be something of a stalemate like Ace/Jimbei.


----------



## Karma (Nov 26, 2021)

Ppl need to stop overrating Marcos performance against base and zoan forms of K and Q

Neither went hybrid, and from the looks of things both 1 stage even better than that

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Bernkastel (Nov 26, 2021)

Marco was overpowering not only King but Queen as well on panel implying his stats are higher...you would never see Sanji overpowering Zoro and Jinbei (or any yc2) for example in a 2v1...Marco's portrayal has been very clear...he's above King

Reactions: Winner 6


----------



## Karma (Nov 26, 2021)

Bernkastel said:


> Marco was overpowering not only King but Queen as well on panel implying his stats are higher...you would never see Sanji overpowering Zoro and Jinbei (or any yc2) for example in a 2v1...Marco's portrayal has been very clear...he's above King


Show me a panel of Marco overpowering hybrid King or Queen


----------



## Duhul10 (Nov 26, 2021)

Marco stans vs Zoro stans
The battle of legends. Who'll win in the end ?

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## MartyMcFly1 (Nov 26, 2021)

I’m STILL gonna give it to Marco and think people underestimate King based on feats alone.


----------



## featherine augustus (Nov 26, 2021)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## featherine augustus (Nov 26, 2021)

--Marco's regen is extremely limited

--Marco fans say it is linked to stamina where it is never mentioned so

--They say - Marco healed everyone on live floor but marco only used his flame's heat against the virus

--Marco fought in a two versus one but that was for only 5 chapters and all zoan queen can do is shoot single laser attacks and was not focused on marco ; King also never used his hybrid on panel and used attacks like tankyudon

--King easily outlast marco and wins

@A Optimistic

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Eustathios (Nov 26, 2021)

Karma said:


> Ppl need to stop overrating Marcos performance against base and zoan forms of K and Q
> 
> Neither went hybrid, and from the looks of things both 1 stage even better than that


We're seeing King and Queen change between forms pretty frequently. The notion that Hybrid is that much stronger than base or full Zoan needs to end. King only used Hybrid for a chapter or so against Zoro.

OT: Nothing much changed. If anything, the more King shows, the better Marco's performance looks in hindsight. Marco high diff or so.

Reactions: Winner 4 | Optimistic 1


----------



## ClannadFan (Nov 26, 2021)

Marco extreme diff still. It hasn't even been confirmed if King has regen or not yet. Those flames on him could be anything. I'll give King the edge if he has AdvCoC, but that's probably the only way I think he could win. Since even if he gives Zoro an extreme diff fight from here on, I'd expect Marco to do the same. So AdvCoC is really the only way I'd put King over Marco.


----------



## Typhon (Nov 26, 2021)

Eustathios said:


> We're seeing King and Queen change between forms pretty frequently. The notion that Hybrid is that much stronger than base or full Zoan needs to end. King only used Hybrid for a chapter or so against Zoro.
> 
> OT: Nothing much changed. If anything, the more King shows, the better Marco's performance looks in hindsight. Marco high diff or so.


Thank you. Wanking hybrid to downplay Marco's feats when Zoro was getting his ass beat by base King is dishonest

Marco wins obviously. I recognize the legion's agenda

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Karma (Nov 26, 2021)

Eustathios said:


> We're seeing King and Queen change between forms pretty frequently. The notion that Hybrid is that much stronger than base or full Zoan needs to end. King only used Hybrid for a chapter or so against Zoro.


Were seeing them  hange form because their different forms actually have some utility outside their hybrid

Pretending Lucci, Kaku and Jybara all stayed in hybrid thier entire fight. Chopper's human and zoan forms r literal fodder, Yamato stayed in hybrid the entire fight with Kaido.


----------



## Karma (Nov 26, 2021)

Nevermind abt chopper lol

Apparently his "base" form is the hybrid

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Eustathios (Nov 26, 2021)

Karma said:


> Were seeing them  hange form because their different forms actually have some utility outside their hybrid


Which means Hybrid isn't necessarily their strongest form and it depends on circumstances. They constantly switch between them, just like Marco did.


----------



## Yumi Zoro (Nov 26, 2021)

King Obviously, he already beat Marco.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Karma (Nov 26, 2021)

Eustathios said:


> Which means Hybrid isn't necessarily their strongest form and it depends on circumstances. They constantly switch between them, just like Marco did.


King only went Hybrid wen Zoro pissed him off

Queen went hybrid wen Sanji was overwhelming him

How am i supposed to look at those contexts and interpret that the only reason Hybrid was used because the situation called for it?

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Shunsuiju (Nov 26, 2021)

Read 1006

/thread


----------



## Bernkastel (Nov 26, 2021)

Karma said:


> Show me a panel of Marco overpowering hybrid King or Queen


Ask Oda the off panel master, not me...and obviously, Oda wouldn't show the hybrid form before their main fight to keep suspense...there's nothing suggesting King or Queen didn't try their hardest to beat Marco especially when they saw they're getting their asses kicked in "base"...unless they're braindead...portrayal in the manga by Oda himself was clear...Marco is stronger individually than either of them...

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## xmysticgohanx (Nov 26, 2021)

If king shows advanced king's haki, he wins


----------



## Oda Report (Nov 26, 2021)

xmysticgohanx said:


> If king shows advanced king's haki, he wins



Doesn't need it Marco cant put up any lasting damage vs King.

Marco issue vs king and the weaker queen is the same as the r5 issue with kaidou early on.

Can't really put any lasting damage on King in base, Marco fails to do the same to the weaker queen.

and Hybrid > full zoan, its the reason why Kiadou didn't show his off until what? 

Talk about pride before a fall this is a no brainier King > Marco


----------



## Karma (Nov 26, 2021)

Bernkastel said:


> Ask Oda the off panel master


Ur the one arguing they used everything against Marco, the burden of proof is on u

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Bernkastel (Nov 26, 2021)

Karma said:


> Ur the one arguing they used everything against Marco, the burden of proof is on u


I never said that...i mentioned what the manga showed us...and that was Marco overpowering both of them...you're the one that brought hybrid form in this which is just speculation on your part that they didn't use it...point is they're either braindead for not using it if it gives that much of a boost or as logic dictates they did use it off panel...whatever the case the portrayal in manga was clear about who is stronger individually.


----------



## Oda Report (Nov 26, 2021)

The fact that Zoro has unlocked enma to higher lengths then what was done on the rooftop with enma. Means King wasn't bluffing about his durability. His full Zoan tanked what Kaiodu's full Zoan couldn't, now we got Zoro with enma on full tilt.

The fact that King didn't even flinch seeing Zoro coat his blades with Ad.Coc  tells us a lot.


----------



## Oda Report (Nov 26, 2021)

Bernkastel said:


> I never said that...i mentioned what the manga showed us...and that was Marco overpowering both of them...you're the one that brought hybrid form in this which is just speculation on your part that they didn't use it...point is they're either braindead for not using it if it gives that much of a boost or as logic dictates they did use it off panel...whatever the case the portrayal in manga was clear about who is stronger individually.



If Marco had the upper hand he should of put up some lasting damage on King who was in base. 

it NEVER happened, please stop with the lies, Marco couldn't even put up any lasting damage on the weaker Queen. 

*ANYONE WHO THINKS MARCO > KING IN A 1V1 answer how does Marco seriously damage King, when King in base tanked Marco's best with no problem? *

Once answered we can seriously talk.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Jake CENA (Nov 26, 2021)

King's durability and abilities are not artificial (DF powers) 

-He has a skin that is on par or better than dragon scales
-can fly at supersonic speeds
-has CoC
-unorthodox fighting style
-higher attack power potential

Marco has:
-regen powers from his stupid df
-no CoO, no CoC
-can fly but not as fast as King
-lowest attack power in the series
-can only heal damage

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1 | Tier Specialist 1


----------



## Empathy (Nov 26, 2021)

King’s feats against Zoro can’t retroactively change the fact that in all direct clashes, Marco was shown physically overwhelming King. There wasn’t even any back-and-forth between the two.

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## Oda Report (Nov 26, 2021)

Empathy said:


> King’s feats against Zoro can’t retroactively change the fact *that in all direct clashes, Marco was shown physically overwhelming King.* There wasn’t even any back-and-forth between the two.



But can't seriously damage King in base and hybrid Queen even when the beast duo was out numbered and Marco had the help of sanji, just throw the context of the entire battle out the window because Zoro who has higher AP then Marco EZ can't damage King either.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Empathy (Nov 26, 2021)

Oda Report said:


> But can't seriously damage King in base and hybrid Queen even when the beast duo was out numbered and Marco had the help of sanji, just throw the context of the entire battle out the window because Zoro who has higher AP then Marco EZ can't damage King either.



Distinction between base and hybrid doesn’t matter. King and Queen both seem to switch between all their forms depending on the style of attack they wanna do and no form seems offer a stat boost across the board above all others. King couldn’t land any on-panel offense/damage to Marco either, and the reason given for Marco being taken out of the fight was from just being asked to do too much at once.

If King’s secret is really just healing flames like the way it’s seeming to be, then he just comes off as a discount, weaker version of Marco, seeing as he’s canonically physically weaker. A fair fight between the two would probably just be an attrition slog-fest, but there’s no reason to give the benefit of the doubt to King in it. King also has comparatively way less hype than Marco, so there’s no reason for him to be stronger than Marco from a narrative perspective, either.


----------



## Oda Report (Nov 26, 2021)

Empathy said:


> Distinction between base and hybrid doesn’t matter.



LMAO is this what we are doing now OL?

is that why Lucci stayed in base? OH wait a fucking minute.

How bout Kaku.....hell lets look at Kaidou.

stop it. 



Empathy said:


> King and Queen both seem to switch between all their forms depending on the style of attack they wanna do and no form seems offer a stat boost across the board above all others.* King couldn’t land any on-panel offense/damage to Marco either*, and the reason given for Marco being taken out of the fight was from him having to do too much at once. If King’s secret is really just healing flames like the way it’s seeming to be, then he just comes off as a discount, weaker version of Marco, seeing as he’s canonically physically weaker. A fair fight between the two would probably just be an attrition slog-fest, but there’s no reason to give the benefit of the doubt to King.* King also has comparatively extremely way less hype than Marco*, so there’s no reason for him to be stronger than Marco from a narrative perspective, either.



That's why Marco was on the floor along side Sanji when the entire floor was turned against the beast duo. . .They wrecked the enitre floor Marco included.  Marcos game plan was to stall, and that he did. King and the weaker Queen walked away from Marco in base (King) unbothered. Marco's best can't seriously hurt King even in base.  Now Marco has better hype then King? The hype isn't real, but them panels of Zoro needing Ad Coc to damage king says other wise, espically when Zoro AP (before AdCoc) > Marco.

Kings full Zoan > Kaidous full zoan in durability, being the last of the lunarins, even Sanji and QUeen took a smoke break to hype up King.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Magentabeard (Nov 26, 2021)

All that matters is the end result. It doesnt mean anything if for 80% of the battle Marco has the upper hand,
Wether King starts out with Queen or in base or in hybrid, it doesnt matter. King outheals Marco/takes no damage.
At the end of the day King 1 vs 1'd Marco and only 1 person was on the ground in terrible shape. If Marco was capable at all of beating King he should've atleast put some damage on King and made it difficult as hell for him.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Empathy (Nov 26, 2021)

“Last of Lunarians,” hype doesn’t really compare to all the times Marco was compared to a pseudo-Yonkou by the WG, plus hype from Admirals and other Yonkou. Not all zoan hybrids function the same, and there’s countless examples of that. Hybrid is not like Luffy going an extra gear. Marco was said to have ran out of stamina from having to fight King and Queen while also healing the alliance. It obviously wasn’t a fair fight.

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## D4truf (Nov 26, 2021)

Marco might be the King of regen, but what's a King to a God?

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Oda Report (Nov 26, 2021)

Empathy said:


> “Last of Lunarians,” hype doesn’t really compare to all the times Marco was compared to a pseudo-Yonkou by the WG, hype from Admirals and other Yonkou.



King and Kaidou formed a beast dou and took on a Yonkou crew who was on they way to war. . . .

Marco hype < Kings, which was before part 2 even started.


----------



## Empathy (Nov 26, 2021)

Oda Report said:


> King and Kaidou formed a beast dou and took on a Yonkou crew who was on they way to war. . . .
> 
> Marco hype < Kings, which was before part 2 even started.



What are you talking about?


----------



## Oda Report (Nov 26, 2021)

Empathy said:


> What are you talking about?



Marco hype isn't as strong as Kings.

its pretty simple really. King and Kaidou tried to take Newgates head while they where on there way to war, however was stopped by RHP crew. 

Edit: meant Kaidou not queen.


----------



## Empathy (Nov 26, 2021)

Oda Report said:


> Marco hype isn't as strong as Kings.
> 
> its pretty simple really.


Not really. Beating Marco automatically got Blackbeard declared a Yonkou. You think people are gonna start calling Zoro a Yonkou just from beating King?


----------



## Empathy (Nov 26, 2021)

King’s hype being superior to Marco’s is definitely one of the most contrived takes I’ve ever seen on here so far. Last of the Lunarians too OP.


----------



## The crazy hacker (Nov 26, 2021)

I honestly can't see how oda would have Marco be put up against King and Queen only for King to end up being stronger than Marco it just doesn't seem like Oda.

So Marco>=King

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Gianfi (Nov 26, 2021)

Marco had the upper hand against King and Queen for a long time. I think it’s pretty clear to everyone except for the usual dishonest Zoro wankers that Marco wins

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 5


----------



## trance (Nov 26, 2021)

either way

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Oda Report (Nov 26, 2021)

Empathy said:


> *Not really. Beating Marco automatically got Blackbeard declared a Yonkou.*



Marco wasn't in a duo taking on a entire Yonkou crew on they way to war. . .was he? Teach did alot more then just beat Marco, he took out the ruler of the era Newgate, and stomped the WB's pirates in a payback war. Then Wevil cleaned up what mess was left in the 16 WB divisions. 



Empathy said:


> King’s hype being superior to Marco’s is definitely one of the most contrived takes I’ve ever seen on here so far. Last of the Lunarians OP.



Nah you just want to ignore everything else that has happened, in favor of Marco, even Marco and Newgate was hyping up King LAMO. 



Empathy said:


> You think people are gonna start calling Zoro a Yonkou just from beating King?



No, because King can beat Marco.

and only a handful of the strongest can use Ad CoC, which is what Zoro seems to NEED to defeat king.


----------



## Garcher (Nov 26, 2021)

Gianfi said:


> Marco had the upper hand against King and Queen for a long time. I think it’s pretty clear to everyone except for the usual dishonest Zoro wankers that Marco wins


upper hand? He just stalled a bit but ultimately got beaten with neither Queen or King going all-out or being significantly damaged

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4


----------



## LaniDani (Nov 26, 2021)

Marco.

Reactions: Tier Specialist 1


----------



## D4truf (Nov 26, 2021)

LaniDani said:


> Marco.


Kingu.


----------



## Oda Report (Nov 26, 2021)

LaniDani said:


> Marco.



You get a L for ever Tier Specialist reaction you targeted me with in the King vs Marco Thread, while adding Zero to the discussion.  King 
KIng > MArco

Reactions: Tier Specialist 1


----------



## LaniDani (Nov 26, 2021)

D4truf said:


> Kingu.


Maruko.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Tier Specialist 1


----------



## Oda Report (Nov 26, 2021)

LaniDani said:


> Maruko.



The same marco that had 2 major career change in this story?

1st a Pirate...then a Doctor on a peaceful island after Teach whooped him in the payback war, Now King got this Ninja speaking like he is an evangelist of the lunarian church.  

KIng > Marco in jokes and in the actual story.

Reactions: Tier Specialist 1


----------



## Bernkastel (Nov 26, 2021)

Oda Report said:


> If Marco had the upper hand he should of put up some lasting damage on King who was in base.
> 
> it NEVER happened, please stop with the lies, Marco couldn't even put up any lasting damage on the weaker Queen.
> 
> ...


He was literally fighting 2 high commanders at the same time and you ask why didnt do any lasting damage? 
Especially when one of them apparently has regenerative abilities 
King never tanked Marco with no problem...tanking and enduring/regenerating are two completely different things...and even then how can you say King tanked Marco's best? how do you know what Marco's best is..?

Marco who used flames to sustain samurais and previously clashed with BM managed to hold off and blitz 2 high commanders,was strong enough physically choke them both at the same time while carrying Zoro,then again choked Queen for Chopper to use as a punching bag and fight them for an extended period of time...only after all this the duo managed to exhaust him...and even then Marco is seen again back to action with Izo meaning the damage the duo dealt to him was nothing serious...

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Oda Report (Nov 26, 2021)

Bernkastel said:


> He was literally fighting 2 high commanders at the same time and you ask why didnt do any lasting damage?


King blocked with his face Marco's named attack and a drop knee bomb from Marco while in base. . . . .no lasting damage, what so ever. Stop pushing that narrative as if Marco only fought the beast duo on the live floor, that wasn't the context of the battle.



Bernkastel said:


> King never tanked Marco with no problem...tanking and enduring/regenerating are two completely different things...and even then how can you say King tanked Marco's best? how do you know what Marco's best is..?



King tanked it no problem, while in base, that was Marcos best we seen him do period, and it didn't hurt King who blocked with his face, marco's best 2 piece chicken combo. wasn't enough of a meal for the King, needed to add some green moss with Ad CoC. 



Bernkastel said:


> Marco who used flames to sustain samurais and previously clashed with BM managed to hold off and blitz 2 high commanders,was strong enough physically choke them both at the same time while carrying Zoro,then again choked Queen for Chopper to use as a punching bag and fight them for an extended period of time...only after all this the duo managed to exhaust him...and even then Marco is seen again back to action with Izo meaning the damage the duo dealt to him was nothing serious...



Here we go again.....more of the same BS narrative, reread the battle mate you are missing a whole lot, even now with where we are and Zoro needing Ad CoC to even touch King, says you are wrong about King period.

Reactions: Tier Specialist 1


----------



## Bernkastel (Nov 26, 2021)

Oda Report said:


> King blocked with his face Marco's named attack and a drop knee bomb from Marco while in base. . . . .no lasting damage, what so ever. Stop pushing that narrative as if Marco only fought the beast duo on the live floor, that wasn't the context of the battle.


King didn't block,Marco was in base too when he dropped the knee,King has regen,Marco fought the duo.


Oda Report said:


> King tanked it no problem, while in base, that was Marcos best we seen him do period, and it didn't hurt King who blocked with his face, marco's best 2 piece chicken combo. wasn't enough of a meal for the King, needed to add some green moss with Ad CoC.


Baseless assumptiion.


Oda Report said:


> Here we go again.....more of the same BS narrative, reread the battle mate you are missing a whole lot, even now with where we are and Zoro needing Ad CoC to even touch King, says you are wrong about King period.


No I'm not according to the manga but believe what you want.


----------



## Shanks (Nov 26, 2021)

Oh good. Poll isn't too bad. OL still have some hope after all.


----------



## Eustathios (Nov 26, 2021)

I see a lot of talk about Marco not leaving any permanent injuries on King, but it's far more embarrassing for King that Marco is currently flying around unbothered. 

Man wastes his powers on thousands of fodder and King still can't exhaust his regen stamina even in a 2v1. I guess his AP just isn't that great. So much for Marco being on his limits when literally seconds later he blocks King with a smile on his face

Reactions: Agree 3 | Winner 2


----------



## convict (Nov 26, 2021)

Tenma said:


> I mean King was beating up a nerfed Zoro this chapter, so what really has changed from last week?



Since it was leeching so much Haki shouldn’t the attack power have been significantly higher actually at cost of his control and fatigue? Enma gets stronger the more it takes after all. So at least the updated durability feat is what is new.


----------



## Grinningfox (Nov 26, 2021)

I miss @Mihawk

Reactions: Friendly 2


----------



## convict (Nov 26, 2021)

So from 90/10 to 80/20 to 55/45. It is inexorable that King will ultimately be seen as stronger with the next batch of feats. Extreme difficulty.

People are being really bullheaded about this citing those few action panels of Marco going apeshit on the calamities for a few panels as gospel for everything to follow. That is all it was though. A snippet of the fight. Think about everything holistically.

Marco is a better combatant. And his own flames keep him at full strength for the beginning of the fight. That is those panels we saw. Because of his superiority as a technical fighter he will start dominating in the beginning. However, King is a durability monster. His durability is close to Kaido. That is impossible to deny at this point. He is also a very lethal attacker. His attacks gutted Marco's wing and if those attacks keep coming over time the regeneration will slow. King's toughness and durability are key and over time he will start gaining traction.

Another thing. There is this bizarre sentiment that every new feat King receives is hype for Marco as Marco kicked him around for a couple panels. Just those few panels. Panels in which King didn't remotely go all out. He didn't remotely get injured by Marco's attacks more than Kaido against the scabbards. As King goes all out we will see his true power and this power is limited to him. It doesn't extend to Marco who never was shown to ragdoll a King going all out with the moves he used against Zoro or hybrid.

Finally, Marco wasn't on death's door when his fight with King went to a 1 on 1. He was plenty hyper casually chokeholding Queen right before. He was fatigued though. Sanji and Chopper actually interfered very early on in the actual 2 on 1 portion of the fight. King then was completely able to subdue a tired Marco while virtually being at 100% afterwards and not going all out.

I have it as King extreme difficulty as Marco won't be able to put him down before he gets tired and loses. And if King shows advanced CoC that is the nail in the coffin. These two are a step behind Beckman but a clear step above Katakuri.

Reactions: Winner 8 | GODA 1 | Disagree 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Karma (Nov 26, 2021)

convict said:


> Another thing. There is this bizarre sentiment that every new feat King receives is hype for Marco as Marco kicked him around for a couple panels.


King can show Ad.CoC + Awakening and ppl r still gonna post that panel of Marco chocking base King as proof he scales to it

Reactions: Agree 3 | Funny 4


----------



## A Optimistic (Nov 26, 2021)

convict said:


> So from 90/10 to 80/20 to 55/45. It is inexorable that King will ultimately be seen as stronger with the next batch of feats.



This is honestly the funniest part about making this thread every week.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Chaos Hokage (Nov 27, 2021)

This is a tough one indeed. I think Marco would probably win against King with mid-high difficulty. Marco was strong enough to fight both King and Queen at the same time after all.


----------



## Empathy (Nov 27, 2021)

King has almost no hype relative to the outside world, other than just being tacked on as Kaidou’s top goon, and what little effort has been made to give him outside hype is literally just parallels to Marco himself, that just make him appear to make him out to be the dark, off-brand version of him.

Reactions: Like 2 | Disagree 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Nov 27, 2021)

Empathy said:


> King’s feats against Zoro can’t retroactively change the fact that in all direct clashes, Marco was shown physically overwhelming King. There wasn’t even any back-and-forth between the two.



Overwhelm? Are you blind? 

Marco can't even damage King even when Marco is using hybrid form. 

Stall Lord has lowest attack power in the series.

Just because Oda wrote King to be all passive and shit because he's reserving all his moves vs Zoro.

Marco doesn't even have CoC how can he even damage King? 

Did King even used his new moves in this chapter when he fought Marco? No, because like I said, it was being reserved for Zoro. Not our fault if the writing is this way for fake hype and tension. Marco is nothing but a weak ass Stall Lord who can't beat anyone. He can't even rescue Ace and avenge WB


----------



## Empathy (Nov 27, 2021)

Marco was clearly damaging him; King can just heal himself.


----------



## Mylesime (Nov 27, 2021)

Marco's supposed inability to significantly hurt King is one of the dumbest argument i've come across with in the OL, and one of the most agressive tool used to wank King.
Quite Frankly i find it insulting for our collective smartness.

Some keep on ignoring how decisive Queen 's help was. There is no point reposting pics where Marco as well as Perospero recognize that the Phoenix was exhausted and reached his limits before even fighting King 1 vs 1.
We all have it in mind, some will just chose to ignore it to push forward a bold agenda, aka King failed to put down permanently a weaker opponent despite being backed up by a fighter close to him and the  phoenix strength wise.
That's baffling, and it's that behaviour that is actually dishonest intellectually.
Remove the characters concerned, hypothetically in a similar situation, who seriously thinks that Kaido could handle Katakuri and Big Mom at the same time, 2 vs 1 initially ?
(Katakuri being far weaker than his mom comparatively to the gap between King and Queen).
Big Mom is surviving an hour against Kaido and King , 2vs 1 for an extended period of time initially ?
Let's be real one second.


That 2 vs 1 is the reason why, this is not some minor detail , this shit is set in stone. Oda literrally gave an explanation for Marco's defeat.
Recency bias, and King exposure is the only reason the poll is moving.
Give Marco an extended 1vs 1 on panel, what would happen? The dude hasn't even yet showcased hardening......
Marco has better feats than King, feats that prove that King's AP on his own wasn't the decisive factor. Queen helping him out, causing direct damages simultaneously or creating opening was why it was overkill.
Unless you guys are claiming that King has better AP than Kizaru and Akainu or Garp.
Top tiers that were unable to bypass Marco's endurance. Feats that proved Marco's insane base endurance, since he was hit while weakened by  handcuffs with seastone.
So now King has better durability than Kaido and better AP than Aka inu or Kizaru, common sense be damned?



I admit that it's bold to twist the portrayal and context to come up with fallacious conclusions, but it's still intellectually dishonest.

Marco can't badly hurt King?
What do you think would happen to King if he was the one up against Joz and Marco 2 vs 1?
I will never once again take seriously anyone that seriously think that King would be invulnerable vs Marco and Joz.
Wanking must have limits.
His durability/endurance would obviously reach their limits just like for the phoenix.

There should be limits to wank.
Marco high diffs. Nothing changed.
And yes nothing can change, if King was stronger Marco would not be on the move with Izo, he would be down for good. No way to spin this fact.
Who in his right mind would claim that Zoro could deal with Queen and King at the same time based on what we witnessed so far?
Marco is clearly the strongest of the 5 (him + luffy and kaido's top 2).
This is perfectly compatible with the positive portrayal he received throughout the story, that is why Big Mom admitted that it would take her too much time to deal with Marco 1 vs 1, why Teach became a Yonko after beating him.
Making Zoro struggle can't close that gap in terms of hype and feats. I can't believe that it needs to be said.
Come on now.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Winner 5 | GODA 1


----------



## Siskebabas (Nov 27, 2021)

Mylesime said:


> Marco's supposed inability to significantly hurt King is one of the dumbest argument i've come across with in the OL, and one of the most agressive tool used to wank King.
> Quite Frankly i find it insulting for our collective smartness.
> 
> Some keep on ignoring how decisive Queen 's help was. There is no point reposting pics where Marco as well as Perospero recognize that the Phoenix was exhausted and reached his limits before even fighting King 1 vs 1.
> ...


This was exausting to read, wall of text to actually say so little and its full falacies. 
1. Points about garps, kizaru are nonsense. You dont need apnof either og two to exaust him and neither Marco fought of them for prolonged time, so his limits weren't tested.
2. Saying that nothing can be changed and Marco high diffs kings regardless of what latter shows reeks of complete bias and as you have said intelectual dishonesty. 
3. Neither can you prove how decisive queens help was as neither of even close to going all out

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## Lord Melkor (Nov 27, 2021)

I am still giving Marco benefit of the doubt though the gap seems smaller with King's recent feats and being above current Zoro.


----------



## bil02 (Nov 27, 2021)

Marco is going to dominate as per canon but dominating is not winning and from what marco has shown,he isn't putting King down.

With every chapter passing, King is going to be more and more impressive feat-wise,this is one of the last weeks where Marco can be given the edge, extreme diff.


----------



## Lawliet (Nov 27, 2021)

Why the fuck do people keep saying Marco was fighting king and queen while healing the alliance. 

He healed them in his entrance with a one time move then started the fight with the all Stars. Then got destroyed.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lmao (Nov 27, 2021)

Jake CENA said:


> Just because Oda wrote King to be all passive and shit because he's reserving all his moves vs Zoro.


Zoro lost every trade with King 1v1 prior to powerup while Marco was winning trades 1v2. King will probably be stronger but let's not pretend he'll roll Marco or something.



Jake CENA said:


> Marco doesn't even have CoC how can he even damage King?


You don't need CoC to hurt King, this is the most absurd fallacy of this week.


----------



## Lawliet (Nov 27, 2021)

Lmao said:


> while Marco was winning trades 1v2


King was not fighting Marco the same way he's fighting Zoro.


----------



## Lmao (Nov 27, 2021)

Lawliet said:


> King was not fighting Marco the same way he's fighting Zoro.


True, he was fighting with assistance and was still losing trades. Marco's still the more competent fighter.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Lawliet (Nov 27, 2021)

Lmao said:


> True, he was fighting with assistance and was still losing trades. Marco's still the more competent fighter.


Your reading to a fight is one dimensional. Can't debate with you


----------



## Lmao (Nov 27, 2021)

Lawliet said:


> Your reading to a fight is one dimensional. Can't debate with you


You don't have a point to debate bro  

You are on the verge of claiming losing 1v1 trades is more impressive than winning 1v2 trades

Reactions: Agree 2 | Lewd 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Nov 27, 2021)

Lmao said:


> Zoro lost every trade with King 1v1 prior to powerup while Marco was winning trades 1v2. King will probably be stronger but let's not pretend he'll roll Marco or something.
> 
> 
> You don't need CoC to hurt King, this is the most absurd fallacy of this week.



did you even read what I said? Oda purposely wrote King and Queen look like dumbasses because the author can't reveal any moves yet since it is reserved for their own 1v1 duels  

You don't need CoC to hurt king? Did you even read the latest chapter? King tanked one of Zoro's tatsumaki with 0 damage, the very same move that hurt Kaido. Are you kidding me? Are you even thinking? Do you know why Oda revealed Zoro that he now has CoC and its purpose? It's to beat King and breakthrough his perfect defense and possible powers. 

OL so disappointing ffs


----------



## Corax (Nov 27, 2021)

A Optimistic said:


> This is honestly the funniest part about making this thread every week.


Next week likely will put a final nail in this coffin. Since I expect aCoC King. He won't be stomped or one shotted. He'll hold aCoC Zoro for chapter at least.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Oda Report (Nov 27, 2021)

Empathy said:


> Marco was clearly damaging him; King can just heal himself.



Like Marcos stick? 

Yeah he made King drop a few blood drops after King eat blue bird and a knee bomb to the face. 

That's not serious damage not even close.


----------



## Empathy (Nov 27, 2021)

Oda Report said:


> Like Marcos stick?
> 
> Yeah he made King drop a few blood drops after King eat blue bird and a knee bomb to the face.
> 
> That's not serious damage not even close.



Just like with Marco, we can assume there’s a limit to the number of times he can heal himself before he runs out of stamina.


----------



## Lmao (Nov 27, 2021)

Jake CENA said:


> You don't need CoC to hurt king? Did you even read the latest chapter? King tanked one of Zoro's tatsumaki with 0 damage, the very same move that hurt Kaido. Are you kidding me? Are you even thinking? Do you know why Oda revealed Zoro that he now has CoC and its purpose? It's to beat King and breakthrough his perfect defense and possible powers.
> 
> OL so disappointing ffs


You can hurt Kaido without CoC but you need it to beat King


----------



## Jake CENA (Nov 27, 2021)

Lmao said:


> You can hurt Kaido without CoC but you need it to beat King



hurt =/= beat

Revealing Zoro to finally have CoC has its reason or purpose and that is to beat King. (Coating Zoro's swords with CoC will be the answer to King's durability, you can't expect the main characters to not get any powerups especially when the manga is nearing its end)

You can deny it all you want but that's where this is going. So sad that you can't see things for yourself.


----------



## Mylesime (Nov 27, 2021)

Jake CENA said:


> hurt =/= beat
> 
> Revealing Zoro to finally have CoC has its reason or purpose and that is to beat King. (Coating Zoro's swords with CoC will be the answer to King's durability, you can't expect the main characters to not get any powerups especially when the manga is nearing its end)
> 
> You can deny it all you want but that's where this is going. So sad that you can't see things for yourself.



So what you're basically claiming is that Law can't seriously hurt King ?
Am i following you correctly ?
That's the conclusion you've reached following One Piece last chapters?


----------



## Jake CENA (Nov 27, 2021)

Mylesime said:


> So what you're basically claiming is that Law can't seriously hurt King ?
> Am i following you correctly ?
> That's the conclusion you've reached following One Piece last chapters?



don't put words into my mouth.

What do you not understand about BEAT not HURT?


----------



## Lmao (Nov 27, 2021)

Jake CENA said:


> What do you not understand about BEAT not HURT?


So if you keep hurting someone repeatedly you're not going to beat them?


----------



## Mylesime (Nov 27, 2021)

Jake CENA said:


> don't put words into my mouth.
> 
> What do you not understand about BEAT not HURT?



I said seriously hurt, which means significant damages not superficial..... in which case, victory is clearly an option.

Anyway, Point still stands , your stance doesn't make any sense. Specially after witnessing Big mom, an advanced CoC user, getting hurt via devil fruit awakening.
For reasoning purpose, let's say that King has to face a tag team of non confirmed CoC users, since he can't be beaten without Coc according to you.
King is surviving vs Law +Killer+ Sanji+Jinbei+Joz+Marco, etc,etc?
I could add up the number of non confirmed CoC users i want since CoC is mandatory to put down King in your opinion.
King is getting out of this shit alive?

Or i'm still  not following you correctly?

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Jake CENA (Nov 27, 2021)

Lmao said:


> So if you keep hurting someone repeatedly you're not going to beat them?



continuously hurting them sounds like a tall effort like they have unlimited energy or something. Zoro used Asura on Kaido and was gassed out and required an ass pull medicine from Chopper to function again.

stop grasping at straws you know you're already wrong. 

stop embarrassing yourself even further


----------



## Garcher (Nov 27, 2021)

Lmao said:


> Marco was winning trades 1v2.


dude Queen and King hardly had a scratch on them after the fight while Marco got his shit rocked. And it's reasonable to assume King and Queen hadn't even gone all out because that is reserved for their Zoro/Sanji fight.


----------



## Lmao (Nov 27, 2021)

Jake CENA said:


> continuously hurting them sounds like a tall effort like they have unlimited energy or something. Zoro used Asura on Kaido and was gassed out and required an ass pull medicine from Chopper to function again.




Ashura was not the reason Zoro needed the medicine, what is you talking about bro??


----------



## ClannadFan (Nov 27, 2021)

Mylesime said:


> he can't be beaten without Coc according to you.
> King is surviving vs Law +Killer+ Sanji+Jinbei+Joz+Marco, etc,etc?
> I could add up the number of non CoC users i want since CoC is mandatory to put down King in your opinion.
> King is getting out of this alive?
> ...


What's sad is, I can see some fanboys unironically arguing that he could win this lmao. I need to hear the "Can't be beat without AdvCoC" crowd answer this question.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Nov 27, 2021)

Mylesime said:


> I said seriously hurt, which means significant damages not superficial..... in which case, victory is clearly an option.
> Point still stands , your stance doesn't make any sense. Specially after witnessing Big mom an advanced CoC user get hurt via devil fruit awakening.
> For reasoning purpose, let's say that King has to face a tag team of non confirmed CoC users, since he can't be beaten without Coc according to you.
> King is surviving vs Law +Killer+ Sanji+Jinbei+Joz+Marco, etc,etc?
> ...



LOL you're reaching too far this time

since you added so many characters then I guess I could do the same

Kaido fought the rooftop 5 and faced against all sorts of hacks and still completely fine. the rooftop 4 all left because only Luffy can beat Kaido because he has aCoC. this shit is the same for King vs Zoro. Oda verified Zoro has CoC and this time he was able to coat all his swords with it and it is pretty much confirmed that Zoro can also use aCoC. No other characters can beat King unless he's a top tier like Zoro or Luffy, both are aCoC users. King was confirmed to be as durable or probably more than Kaido. What is it that you don't understand about this part? Did you see Sanji? He has Lunarian DNA and regenerated broken bones. You need aCoC's lasting damage to beat this kind of foe. What is it that you don't understand about this part?

You really think Marco could beat King?  

Marco was already serious when he stalled King and Queen, while King is just opening up to Zoro and showing new attacks while the stupid chicken has nothing to offer but stupid regen.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Nov 27, 2021)

Lmao said:


> Ashura was not the reason Zoro needed the medicine, what is you talking about bro??



Zoro had broken bones after deflecting the greatest attack in the manga. 

Zoro used his strongest move and gassed out after that and required the medicine to function again. Why do I have to spoonfeed everything to you?

I will stop responding to you since you're just posting nonsense.


----------



## Mylesime (Nov 27, 2021)

Jake CENA said:


> LOL you're reaching too far this time
> 
> since you added so many characters then I guess I could do the same
> 
> ...



Yep that was what i was thinking.

Let's not waste our time.


----------



## Jake CENA (Nov 27, 2021)

Mylesime said:


> Yep that was what i was thinking.
> 
> Let's not waste our time.



Good. Marco is an overhyped piece of shit

Reactions: Neutral 1


----------



## Mylesime (Nov 27, 2021)

ClannadFan said:


> What's sad is, I can see some fanboys unironically arguing that he could win this lmao. I need to hear the "Can't be beat without AdvCoC" crowd answer this question.



Nothing can stand between a man and his agenda/wank.
Shit is so ridiculous i won't even bother arguing about it. This thread has some of the craziest takes i've seen in the OL.
Facts don't matter:

-Law is out there badly hurting a Yonko/Adv CoC user/Natural born destroyer relying mainly on his devil fruit?
Doesn't matter. #MandatoryCoC.

-Luffy was shown since the beginning flexing against proficient haki users while unable to use it himself? Nope doesn't matter, Haki is absolute.

You can't make this shit up.
This is wild.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Nov 27, 2021)

Mylesime said:


> Nothing can stand between a man and his agenda/wank.
> Shit is so ridiculous i won't even bother arguing about it. This thread has some of the craziest takes i've seen in the OL.
> Facts don't matter, Law is out there badly hurting a Yonko/Adv CoC/Natural born destroyer? Doesn't matter. #MandatoryCoC.
> Luffy was shown since the beginning flexing against proficient haki users while unable to use it himself? Nope doesn't matter, Haki is absolute.
> ...



Hold your horses 

Law managed to Gamma Knife Kaido, that's all cool but it did not have any lasting damage (no reverting back to base form, white eyes, bleeding, knocked out)

All that combination attack from rooftop 5 only made Kaido scream in anger.


----------



## Jay. (Nov 27, 2021)

iirc King can cut blue flames right?


----------



## Mylesime (Nov 27, 2021)

Jake CENA said:


> Hold your horses
> 
> Law managed to Gamma Knife Kaido, that's all cool but it did not have any lasting damage (no reverting back to base form, white eyes, bleeding, knocked out)
> 
> All that combination attack from rooftop 5 only made Kaido scream in anger.



I was talking about Big Mom..... Kaido's peer.
You know when she was forced to use 1 year of life expectancy.
Law, Kid and Zoro have powered up since the Rooftop, while overwanked previously they are now low top tiers, having reached the level of commanders like King.
King is not far stronger than his peers in other Yonko crews despite your atrocious wank. Marco still stands above (similar tier tough).

The R5 would have won in those iterations.
2 new adv CoC users + 2 Awakened devil fruit users. Oda is going all out.....


----------



## Breadman (Nov 27, 2021)

King is fighting a Zolo who is only standing after a BS medicine which has severe side effects, Marco fought King and Queen simultaneously while also being distracted using his flames to heal the THOUSANDS of people on the ground floor infected by the Ice Oni Virus. And he basically was clowning on them for a short period of time.

Maaaaaarrrrrrccccooooooooooo's got this.


----------



## Eustathios (Nov 27, 2021)

Queen beat Sanji in just a few moments in a 2v1 with King's help. I guess that proves Sanji is below him, that's what I'm getting from this thread

Reactions: Agree 2 | Winner 3


----------



## Lord Stark (Nov 27, 2021)

Eustathios said:


> Queen beat Sanji in just a few moments in a 2v1 with King's help. I guess that proves Sanji is below him, that's what I'm getting from this thread



Exactly this. People really underhype Marco's 2v1.  Can you imagine how people would hype this shit if it was Kaido or Whitebeard 2v1ing Kizaru and Aokiji?

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Kamisori (Nov 27, 2021)

The Marco downplay here is disgusting.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 5


----------



## Typhon (Nov 27, 2021)

Garou said:


> The Marco downplay here is disgusting.


And it's the usual suspects in their round about way of trying to wank Zoro.

Marco dominates King in a 2 v 1, but because he didn't leave lasting injuries,  he'd definitely lose in a 1 v 1. They talk about how Marco shouldn't scale with King, but those same people are making threads about what King would do if he was at Marineford

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Jay. (Nov 27, 2021)

Breadman said:


> King is fighting a Zolo who is only standing after a BS medicine which has severe side effects, Marco fought King and Queen simultaneously while also being distracted using his flames to heal the THOUSANDS of people on the ground floor infected by the Ice Oni Virus. And he basically was clowning on them for a short period of time.
> 
> Maaaaaarrrrrrccccooooooooooo's got this.


the argument people make for marco is nice but they'd never make the same argument for sanji who clearly needed to exceed himself against queen in a 1 vs 1 but managed against King and Queen for a while as well. i don't think marco has to do anything if the blue flames are working. like he said it's the ambition of the patient that keeps them in the ring. so you should ask yourself what is better the mink medicine or marcos blue flames rather than trying to invent a specific nerf for marco. a guy who already said he wanna give it up for the next gen. it's not like king and queen are younger than marco or something. he obviously has a limit combat wise. he is not a soldier or warrior like oden was but a supreme fighting doctor. newgate's aniki was oden .... rather than his son... and we all know marco was never on oden's level at any given point in his life. forgive me marco bros. but if zoro masters enma he is obviously over marco. not saying he can kill marco. nobody can kill marco. duh. it's not like bb had no use for his devil fruit but killing the users of marco's devil fruit is nearly impossible unless you get out the kairoseki like in MF
Base Marco doesn't convince me. Base King is playing with Zoro for example-

marco was shocked about queen's form against sanji indicating that marco never pushed queen as much as sanji did


sanji got blitzed cause of his main weakness "concentration & zen focus" which is the main strength of someone like zoro btw. you need a queen vs. marco fight to deduce what you are deducing and we never got that. zoro vs king has been onesided so far but blaming it on the mink medicine is a weak argument. without the mink medicine zoro would be out for the rest of the arc from blocking an attack from 2 opponents in a 5 vs 2. law could have saved them without zoro blocking the attack. zoro was testing the differences in power and paid with a body of broken bones. but did it actually stop or block the attack like people claimed? so at some point you have to take battle intelligence and dodging in account to determine how a match would end up. technically marco dies if a 2 vs 1 against King and Queen takes on too long. he doesn't have to dodge the same way King doesn't have to dodge but it seems king can even explode and you can stab the shit out of him and he enjoys it that's something else. In a fight vs king and queen Zoro would also die maybe even sooner as Marco but that's cause Marco has a better defensive concept than Zoro as we have established. Zoro has CoO but not on the level where he can deduce the power level of his opponents and their attacks. He'll block most attacks with his swords anyway. Sanji had the same chance like Marco to prove himself against King and Queen and it's too nasty to handle. it's too hard. the same way there is prolly only a very tiny amount of people or nobody that can take on kaido and linlin in a 2 vs 1

not saying king and queen is a better duo than kaido and linlin but the story has given us facts. nobody could take on any of these tag teams. they all had to be seperated.


so with all due respect...no marco has a huge problem against king if the fight drags on. regeneration is not the key factor here if king can cut his blue flames with his sword before marco can give him any physical damage

King outedges Marco until we see Marco's Awakening
Marcos Martial Art is not stronger than kING'S. their zoans seem to have similair power levels so it really comes down to the better warrior. That's King so far.


----------



## Oda Report (Nov 27, 2021)

The takes against King are trash. Seriously, the Marco jackin off is on another level, even when Marcos dialogue says he was stalling for the New Gen (Zoro and Sanji)    

Yet here we are saying Marco >>>>>>>>>>>>>> world, because he was healing the world with his flames while WTF pwning King who was going all out and Queen. Thank god Oda just left marco to do other things like fly around injured to face off against a blob or somethin so Zoro and Sanji can prove themselves instead of losing King and Queen losing to MArco.

Hell Marco should go to the roof top and end Kaidou.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Eustathios (Nov 27, 2021)

Oda Report said:


> The takes against King are trash. Seriously, the Marco jackin off is on another level, even when *Marcos dialogue says he was stalling for the New Gen (Zoro and Sanji)  *
> 
> Yet here we are saying Marco >>>>>>>>>>>>>> world, because he was healing the world with his flames while WTF pwning King who was going all out and Queen. Thank god Oda just left marco to do other things like fly around injured to face off against a blob or somethin so Zoro and Sanji can prove themselves instead of losing King and Queen losing to MArco.
> 
> Hell Marco should go to the roof top and end Kaidou.


Winner


----------



## Jay. (Nov 27, 2021)

also the first division commander of newgate argument is trash cause the first division was suppossed to find new islands and shit and if there was not a previous first division commander i bet it was newgate himself who led the first division and told oden to lead the second divsion. when oden left and the crew got bigger newgate decided to put marco in charge of the first division while newgate himself turned into something similair like what kaido is doing with the beast pirates. being the general (general governor whatever) of all divisions/armies avaiable.

not even arguing if marco was newgate's second strongest soldier. he prolly was in the absence of oden and if marco is indeed stronger than ace. why not. call him the second strongest on the ship. but i fail to see how ace and jozu don't have a chance to mess with marco while we all can agree that oden would have beaten all of them despite being "just" the second division captain. not to mentoin that wb pirates were a clubhouse and far less power hierachy then people read out of the numbers. if vista can cut diamond he takes a shit on jozu. 
oden was new to the mix but clearly could mess with young newgate up to the point were newgate had to earthquake punch him to calm the situation.


----------



## Canute87 (Nov 27, 2021)

Tenma said:


> I mean King was beating up a nerfed Zoro this chapter, so what really has changed from last week?


some flashback with some old guy and Oda teaching young kids the importance of consent.


----------



## Oda Report (Nov 27, 2021)

Eustathios said:


> Winner





Eustathios said:


> Winner



Don't come near me you are covered in Marco juice.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Nov 27, 2021)

Garou said:


> The Marco wanking here is disgusting.


Fixed for you

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## featherine augustus (Nov 27, 2021)

convict said:


> So from 90/10 to 80/20 to 55/45. It is inexorable that King will ultimately be seen as stronger with the next batch of feats. Extreme difficulty.
> 
> People are being really bullheaded about this citing those few action panels of Marco going apeshit on the calamities for a few panels as gospel for everything to follow. That is all it was though. A snippet of the fight. Think about everything holistically.
> 
> ...


Based post

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Yumi Zoro (Nov 27, 2021)

featherine augustus said:


> Based post



Kingu too strong.
I have Seen the light Kinguuu.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bernkastel (Nov 27, 2021)

Sweet Tomato said:


> Kingu too strong.
> I have Seen the light Kinguuu.


Doubt you can see any light buried so deep in Yamato's and Yoruichi's boobs

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Nov 27, 2021)

convict said:


> So from 90/10 to 80/20 to 55/45. It is inexorable that King will ultimately be seen as stronger with the next batch of feats. Extreme difficulty.
> 
> People are being really bullheaded about this citing those few action panels of Marco going apeshit on the calamities for a few panels as gospel for everything to follow. That is all it was though. A snippet of the fight. Think about everything holistically.
> 
> ...



Sorry, I missed your post. This is exactly what I was referring to.

Marco wankers treated the 2v1 like it was something special.

King never went all out and never even used any named moves as seen in this new chapter.

aCoC is required to beat this guy in a 1v1. Yet, wankers will still make an excuse and add stupid shit like 1 v 9. jesus christ 

as if they are not aware that this series is all about corresponding 1v1 fights to finish the arc lmao

Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## Mihawk (Nov 27, 2021)

Rooftop feats were great but they were for Oda to show the Supernovas off against a half-hearted Kaido. He had to bring Zoro back to earth after that showing, and this is more of the norm.

King is everything I expected him to be. Remember, I had him having CoC as well though that remains to be seen.

Had Marco in a high diff fight, but yes the gap is a lot closer now. I still got Marco edging him due to in-verse hype. This is conventional plot where King has the upper hand, so I don't want to hear about rapid changes to power scaling when Zoro powers up. This was all expected. I also don't think Marco was in a situation where Oda could show everything he's capable of, though he did show more than in MF. Also, Marco's mission was stalling and Oda made that clear several times. No shame in losing to both a guy on his level and another one close to it.

We're at a point where King is going to show more and more as he and Zoro presumably push each other to the brink. So King will have more and more "feats'' by default. Hell, his role as a major antagonist right now demands that he exhibits more of his abilities, and there is room for something of a ceiling for him, including Awakening, more Hybrid form abilities, and _perhaps _CoC.

King is lethal though; he'd give Marco a run for his money if not beat him, and can likely be a legitimate threat to ending his life in a fight to the death.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## convict (Nov 27, 2021)

Mihawk said:


> Rooftop feats were great but they were for Oda to show the Supernovas off against a half-hearted Kaido. He had to bring Zoro back to earth after that showing, and this is more of the norm.
> 
> King is everything I expected him to be. Remember, I had him having CoC as well though that remains to be seen.
> 
> ...



Why aren't you posting as much these my man

Reactions: Agree 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## January (Nov 27, 2021)

King has yet to get serious so we dunno his uppper limits


----------



## Shanks (Nov 28, 2021)

Almost 100 in the poll. I didn't know this much members frequent the OL

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Nov 28, 2021)

ClannadFan said:


> What's sad is, I can see some fanboys unironically arguing that he could win this lmao. I need to hear the "Can't be beat without AdvCoC" crowd answer this question.



Let me give you more examples of top tiers of the previous era

Roger 
WB 
Kaido
Big Meme

All of them were shown to have aCoC. Clashing without even touching each other. Do you even think that you could even come close to these guys without having the same tools??? You can’t win against them with just relying on your DF. It has already been confirmed numerous times. Even Kaido himself said only the strongest belong to this group.

How can Zoro be the greatest swordsman without unlocking the strongest arsenal that is aCoC?? 

If you wankers pay attention, this is the reason why Oda revealed Zoro is a CoC user, because eventually he’ll be able to control it further and unlock aCoC to beat King, a mfcker who has probably better durability and regen powers than Kaido himself.

Connect the dots and stop wanking a weakass piece of shit like Marco.

Oda gave all the clues starting from Sanji being semi invulnerable due to Lunarian DNA, to King being immune to attacks that made Kaido bleed..


----------



## Hawk9211 (Nov 28, 2021)

Mylesime said:


> Yep that was what i was thinking.
> 
> Let's not waste our time.


Jake just has a hate boner for white beard pirates


----------



## neonlight (Nov 28, 2021)

Looking back, Oda really did a good job of introducing Marco's fighting prowess. Awe-inspiring defense and that ending with Kizaru shows his offense

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kroczilla (Nov 28, 2021)

The latest chapter changes nothing. A discount phoenix wannabe is no match for the real thing.

Marco puts this imposter where he belongs. In a bdsm dungeon


----------



## A Optimistic (Nov 28, 2021)

Kroczilla said:


> The latest chapter changes nothing. A discount phoenix wannabe is no match for the real thing.
> 
> Marco puts this imposter where he belongs. In a bdsm dungeon



I like how you say king is the discount/wannabe when he was born with healing powers while Marco had to get his powers from a fruit

it’s clear who the discount/wannabe really is

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Kroczilla (Nov 28, 2021)

A Optimistic said:


> I like how you say king is the discount/wannabe when he was born with healing powers while Marco had to get his powers from a fruit
> 
> it’s clear who the discount/wannabe really is


Is Marco the phoenix or not?


----------



## Ezekjuninor (Nov 28, 2021)

Right now I'm still favouring Marco extreme diff but if King can keep up with AdvCoC Zoro in some way then he wins this.


----------



## A Optimistic (Nov 28, 2021)

Kroczilla said:


> Is Marco the phoenix or not?



king isn’t trying to be a Phoenix so the comparison doesn’t work? He’s a pterodactyl. Where do you get king trying to be a Phoenix from?

now I assume you meant to compare their healing abilities. So who was born with it and who got it from a fruit?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ice demon slayer (Nov 28, 2021)

Kroczilla said:


> The latest chapter changes nothing. A discount phoenix wannabe is no match for the real thing.
> 
> Marco puts this imposter where he belongs. In a bdsm dungeon


The only thing that will happen is Marco lying on the ground like a fodder at the end of the fight


----------



## Kroczilla (Nov 28, 2021)

A Optimistic said:


> king isn’t trying to be a Phoenix so the comparison doesn’t work? He’s a pterodactyl. Where do you get king trying to be a Phoenix from?
> 
> now I assume you meant to compare their healing abilities. So who was born with it and who got it from a fruit?


>Wings 
>Can fly
>Using flames to heal
Those are features associated with a phoenix. Without context, ask anyone on the street what creature has those three attributes and I'm confident Phoenix would be the first thing to come to mind. 

King being born with his ability doesn't change his wannabe status coz ultimately Marco does it far better.


----------



## Mihawk (Nov 28, 2021)

convict said:


> Why aren't you posting as much these my man



Tough times that's why my man  

Section seems lit this week though.

Reactions: Like 1 | Friendly 2


----------



## Ekkologix (Nov 28, 2021)

king 
and that would be obvious in the upcoming chapters


----------



## TheWiggian (Nov 28, 2021)

I don't think King's hype/showings climaxed yet. He potentially is a AdCoC wielder or has something else up his sleeve. Only some hearsay of his race being called gods in the past is not the whole story behind his identity. I'll still go with Marco for now but King really comes dangerously close to surpassing him soon if he keeps showing impressive and positive feats.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ClannadFan (Nov 28, 2021)

Jake CENA said:


> Let me give you more examples of top tiers of the previous era
> 
> Roger
> WB
> ...


You never answered the question though...

If you NEED AdvCoC to beat King, then in theory he could beat an infinte amount of Marco's? Isn't that what NEEDING something to beat someone means?

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## GreenEggsAHam (Nov 28, 2021)

King couldn't even beat a exhausted marco, nowhere did it say in the manga marco was defeated but that he ran out of stamina


----------



## Jake CENA (Nov 28, 2021)

ClannadFan said:


> You never answered the question though...
> 
> If you NEED AdvCoC to beat King, then in theory he could beat an infinte amount of Marco's? Isn't that what NEEDING something to beat someone means?



Are you serious? Does any of the characters in OP have infinite stamina? CoC requires stamina and gets depleted too. King never went all out and used any named moves against Marco since he's being reserved for Zoro. You can't seriously dismiss a fact that their stupid clash will never have an outcome since the author will not let them fight 1v1. But if you use some sense and connect the dots you will know that Marco would not stand a chance

Of course King will be able to beat Marco in a death match. Marco does not even qualify being a top tier because he lacks some of the requirements. All he has going for him is that stupid regen and support healing 

Zoro should be able to beat Marco as well after he masters aCoC.


----------



## Jake CENA (Nov 28, 2021)

GreenEggsAHam said:


> King couldn't even beat a exhausted marco, nowhere did it say in the manga marco was defeated but that he ran out of stamina



Read that shit again, twice, even thrice.

A base King with no named moves was able to exhaust a shitty regen Marco, granted it was 2v1 at the start, it does not matter. 

Like I said above, no characters in OP has infinite stamina and a battle of attrition is brutal.

King would be able to beat Marco if he uses aCoC in a drag out match. 

King has better durability without requiring haki nor DF powers. It is all in his blood. Marco is at a disadvantage since he ALWAYS RELY on his df. He has no CoC and other forms of defense.

King has better attack power and lethality than Marco

King is faster and has overall better stats

He even has a higher bounty lmao

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## xmysticgohanx (Nov 29, 2021)

King wins if he shows advanced coc


----------



## T-Bag (Nov 29, 2021)

The right hand man of whitebeard ofc


----------



## GreenEggsAHam (Nov 29, 2021)

Jake CENA said:


> Read that shit again, twice, even thrice.


I did show me where it said marco was defeated.



Jake CENA said:


> A base King with no named moves was able to exhaust a shitty regen Marco, granted it was 2v1 at the start, it does not matter.


Nope perspero told us marco was exhausted in chapter 1006, meaning the 2v1 wore him down



Jake CENA said:


> ACOC


Which he hasn't shown yet or if he even has it. And whos to say he didn't use it, the fight was off-screen also marco is the same guy that can fight Yami + Gura gura, acoc will be a problem but it's not like auto win



Jake CENA said:


> King has better durability without requiring haki nor DF powers. It is all in his blood. Marco is at a disadvantage since he ALWAYS RELY on his df. He has no CoC and other forms of defense.


Marco is at the advantage since he has regen which can nullify everything from king,  and his physically overpowered king already



Jake CENA said:


> King has better attack power and lethality than Marco


I can give you the AP, but letahlity doesn't matter when you're facing marco, besides BB has trash lethality compared to someone like Vista, but still stronger. WB stood atop of all pirates/man without having the best lethality.



Jake CENA said:


> He even has a higher bounty lmao


 So bounty is all about strength now, even tho an admiral told us threat is included towards it, if we go by this, roger>WB

Kaido>Big mom>Shanks>BB


----------



## Jake CENA (Nov 29, 2021)

GreenEggsAHam said:


> I did show me where it said marco was defeated.
> 
> 
> Nope perspero told us marco was exhausted in chapter 1006, meaning the 2v1 wore him down
> ...



When I said read again, it means read how it contradicts the wankers and all your statements

LMAO Marco NEVER fought King and Queen at the same time for the whole duration of this arc. Queen switched multiple targets and Marco was seen clashing with King and then they got off paneled for the rest of the arc. 

I will give you a clue, King said "So you're planning to be a King too?" That is wordplay but what King is implying is that Zoro just unlocked something that the former already has. Just use your brain for a second and read between the lines. 

You mean Marco stall Teach?  is that the best of you wankers got? Marco and his friends were overwhelmingly defeated and he was forced to retire early due to PTSD.

Marco's regen can't nullify anything that's just brain fart head cannon. Marco was about to die at the hands of Perospero until the timely save. aCoC is required to finish off and fight evenly against top tiers. This is fact and was confirmed by Kaido and Big Meme. Only the strongest can use this. It's not my problem if you can't accept this.

Marco ain't got no shit against these top tiers. He's a healer with no attack power.

Bounty can also equate to strength or power, how can someone earn a 1 billion bounty if they were not that powerful??????? They will get arrested by the likes of Coby then if that were the case. If you will say threat level, then why is Robin's bounty so low? I mean she should be the most threatening out of all the characters because of her knowledge and ability to find One Piece through Poneglyph reading.

Fucking smh. OL and Marco wankers


----------



## GreenEggsAHam (Nov 29, 2021)

Jake CENA said:


> LMAO Marco NEVER fought King and Queen at the same time for the whole duration of this arc. Queen switched multiple targets and Marco was seen clashing with King and then they got off paneled for the rest of the arc.


When have I ever said this? All I said is that marco was already exhausted fighting king and queen, before the 1v1


Jake CENA said:


> I will give you a clue, King said "So you're planning to be a King too?" That is wordplay but what King is implying is that Zoro just unlocked something that the former already has. Just use your brain for a second and read between the lines.


When he say that?
Someone that reads japanese also translated it.  
なるほ. "王" にでもなる気 か ? 

"I see... Do you want to become a king (ruler) or something?" 

But like I said we'll see.



Jake CENA said:


> You mean Marco stall Teach?  is that the best of you wankers got? Marco and his friends were overwhelmingly defeated and he was forced to retire early due to PTSD.


Yami + Gura  Teach> >King



Jake CENA said:


> Marco's regen can't nullify anything that's just brain fart head cannon. Marco was about to die at the hands of Perospero until the timely save. aCoC is required to finish off and fight evenly against top tiers. This is fact and was confirmed by Kaido and Big Meme. Only the strongest can use this. It's not my problem if you can't accept this.



Yes he can until he runs out of stamina. You can talk about persopero arrows all you want it just means that arrow was simply way more dangerous then anything king had to offer.   

Here's what kaido said.
" Only a *HANDFUL *of the *Very Strongest*" meaning you don't have to be able to use coc coating to be apart of the very strongest. Besides Akainu,Im,BB all gonna be relying on there devil fruits.



Jake CENA said:


> no attack power


-Kicks Kizaru to the ground
-Kicks Aokiji
-Clashes with Akainu magma fist.
sure bud stay hating. 


Jake CENA said:


> Bounty can also equate to strength or power, how can someone earn a 1 billion bounty if they were not that powerful??????? They will get arrested by the likes of Coby then if that were the case. If you will say threat level, then why is Robin's bounty so low? I mean she should be the most threatening out of all the characters because of her knowledge and ability to find One Piece through Poneglyph reading.



Sure, do you believe Izo>Weevil because of higher bounty   

Queen>Katakuri?


----------



## Dain Ironfoot (Nov 29, 2021)

Marco is said to be the strongest Yonkou commander, and if not BB he would be a Yonkou today.

He has done against the admirals in MF, against BM, and against both calamities.


----------



## whatthewhat (Nov 29, 2021)

With everything Marco has done in the story and how other people in power treat him, he is the golden standard. No amount of new techniques used against other characters matters here. Marco takes the edge. I will wait for King to take on Marco and Jozu at the same time while healing an entire battlefield to change my mind.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Nov 29, 2021)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GreenEggsAHam (Nov 29, 2021)

Why you post that , everyone knows marco got hurt from king and queen. If anything that hypes marco for being able to hold off both of them with his regen not having an effect later on. King needed his stamina to run out


----------



## A Optimistic (Nov 29, 2021)

GreenEggsAHam said:


> Why you post that , everyone knows marco got hurt from king and queen. If anything that hypes marco for being able to hold off both of them with his regen not having an effect later on. King needed his stamina to run out



because the viz translation says Izo is the hurt one

can’t have anyone thinking that’s correct

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## GreenEggsAHam (Nov 29, 2021)

A Optimistic said:


> because the viz translation says Izo is the hurt one
> 
> can’t have anyone thinking that’s correct


Viz or not, Marco still bodies

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## xmysticgohanx (Nov 29, 2021)

@MShadows do you mind confirming this

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Beast (Nov 30, 2021)

Wait… do people seriously think Marcos regen is on the same level as King (whatever he might be doing)? 




Loooool, yeah…. Z boys including the mods are a lost cause. 


NO ONE and I mean NO ONE can measure up to Marcos regen which is instantaneous, literally. 

And Speed? Marco, who fought Kizaru? 
Who is hyped for his speed and KH thanks to His and KIZARUs VC? 


Yeah, I think it’s quite clear why 20 threads regarding these two had to be made… well, the only words of advice I can give is… you can’t hype King by downplaying Marco. 
Anything King does Is transfered to Marco not the other way round.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------

